# Авиация > Современность >  Первый серийный Ми-28Н

## Д.Срибный

http://www.kommersant.ru/region/rost...?Id_doc=639188




> Вчера ОАО «Роствертол» (Ростов-на-Дону) запустило в серийное производство боевой ударный вертолет Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник». Первая из трех боевых машин, предназначенных по подписанному весной 2005 года контракту для отечественных ВВС, поднялась вчера в воздух в присутствии главкома авиации генерала армии Владимира Михайлова. В будущем году главком пообещал закупить на «Роствертоле» еще 7 вертолетов Ми-28Н, и постепенно заменить парк боевых ударных Ми-24 на «Ночного охотника». В свою очередь генеральный директор «Роствертола» Борис Слюсарь заявил о своих планах в будущем году за счет новых вертолетов увеличить свой гособоронзаказ с 200 до 300 млн рублей.
> 
> 
> Как сообщили „Ъ“ в руководстве «Роствертола», в 2005 году руководство предприятия и ВВС Минобороны РФ заключили контракт на поставку для отечественной малой авиации трех новых боевых ударных вертолетов Ми-24Н, которые призваны прийти на смену устаревшим «крокодилам» — Ми-24, выпускаемым ростовским заводом с 1972 года. Сам главком ВВС Владимир Михайлов неоднократно заявлял о намерении заказать «Роствертолу» порядка 300 машин данной модели.
> 
> Вчера в Ростове в его присутствии поднялся в воздух первый из вертолетов партии, предназначенной для нужд российских ВВС.
> 
> Ъ  Ми-28Н — ударный боевой вертолет нового поколения с современным комплексом вооружения: управляемыми (типа «Атака», «Игла») и неуправляемыми (С-13,С-24) ракетами, пушкой калибра 30 мм. Масса боевой нагрузки — 2,4 т, максимальная скорость — 305 км/ч, два двигателя ТВЗ-117ВМА по 2200 л.с. Потолок — 5700 м, дальность полета — 1 тыс. км. Экипаж — 2 человека. Оснащен мощной броневой защитой (от пуль 12,7 мм и снарядов калибра 20–23 мм) и интегрированным комплексом бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования.
> Как пояснили „Ъ“ на предприятии, ударный вертолет Ми-28Н, являющийся модификацией вертолета Ми-28, впервые был поднят в воздух 14 ноября 1996 года. Основное отличие от Ми-28 заключается в том, что все органы управления бортовым оборудованием интегрированы в единую систему. Это позволило разместить в отдельных кабинах летчика и штурмана-оператора. Все текущие параметры полета выводятся посредством системы отображения информации, состоящей из шести многорежимных ЖК-индикаторов — по три в каждой кабине.
> ...


Особое недоумение вызывает фраза:




> Со своей стороны генерал Михайлов пообещал в 2006 году закупить у «Роствертола» 7 «Ночных охотников» с постепенной заменой этой моделью других ударных вертолетов. Кроме того, было подтверждено намерение ВВС приобрести в будущем году дополнительно 20 транспортных вертолетов Ми-26Т.
> 
> Это, по утверждению господина Слюсаря, позволит «Роствертолу» в 2006 году увеличить свой гособоронзаказ с 200 до 300 млн рублей.


Этих 300 млн и на один-то вертолет не хватит, а они собираются заказать 20 Ми-26 *дополнительно*! Что-за пурга?

----------


## Militarist

Главное же подбодрить народец. Как говорится, "пипл схавает". На один вертоль, наверное, хватит. Неужто эта сноповязалка стоит больше 10-ти лимонов условных енотов? 
Кстати, нам тоже уже два или три года обещают АН-70 на замену ИЛ-76. Ну и где они?

----------


## An-Z

:lol:  пурга и есть пурга... вертолёт ещё к войсковым испытаниям не приступил, а тут уже серия!!  ДЛя меня удивительно то, что при очень хорошем финансировании и прекрасном отношении с Главным Заказчиком такой промышленный монстр как "Росвертол" смог произвести всего один вертолёт, который скажем прямо, уже несколько лет стоял в цеху.. А ведь сколько обещаний было, 8 вертолётов в 2005 году, потом 5.. ну вот, хоть один выдали, УРА!

Вообще сообщение читать тоскливо.. то Ми-28Н, то Ми-24Н, "ударный боевой вертолет нового поколения с современным комплексом вооружения: управляемыми (типа «Атака», «Игла») " вот он какой СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ комплекс воружения! 
"и интегрированным комплексом бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования. " - ага, до сих пор ни как не съинтегрируют, по причине отсутсвия оного..
"Оснащен мощной броневой защитой " -  кое где разбросанными бронеплитками..
"Основное отличие от Ми-28 заключается в том, что все органы управления бортовым оборудованием интегрированы в единую систему. Это позволило разместить в отдельных кабинах летчика и штурмана-оператора." Вот так то! а до этого они вместе сидели.. вот бредятина..
"По утверждению гендиректора «Роствертола» Бориса Слюсаря, в настоящий момент уже существует линейка Ми-28 в различных модификациях.."  :shock: Вот это действительно новость!!

Militarist "Неужто эта сноповязалка стоит больше 10-ти лимонов условных енотов? "
Если верить написанному, то три Ми-28Н строятся за счёт кредита "Сбербанка" (ха-ха три раза) в размере 450 лимонов рублей, соответсвенно один должен стоить 150, чуть более 5 лимонов зеленью.. 8)

----------


## Котков Андрей

Что самое интересное на Роствертоле не так давно говорили о свертывании производства Ми-26Т, опять что-то где-то передумали что-ли?

----------


## Жора

Помнится, как-то раз уже принимали на вооружение Ка-50, и в серию его запускали... Даже на Кавказе его применяли, в экспериментальном порядке. Все околоавиационные журналы печатали стаьи на тему "чем Ка-50 лучше "Апач Лонгбоу"". Получалось, что всем (полностью согласен) :D . Соосная схесма лучше одновинтовой, аэродинамика у нашего лучше...

----------


## airwolf

Интересно! Сколько Еврокоптер заплотил Михайлову? Прикольно получается! КА-50 приняли на вооружение в 1995 и тогда же было освоенно серийное производство, а МИ-28 в 2005 и это при том,что обе машины создавались в одно время!!!! учавствовали в одном тендере, где и победил КА-50! И вот всего лишь  :shock: через 10 лет МИ-28 принимают на вооружение?! Любопытно,что до тех пор пока Еврокоптер не стал акционером МИЛя в сторону МИ-28 ни кто ни смотрел!

----------


## An-Z

> Интересно! Сколько Еврокоптер заплотил Михайлову?


всё гораздо проще, его просто ввели в совет директоров "Росвертол" и задача пропихнуть 28Н стало смыслом последних лет службы...

----------


## airwolf

Ну, что тут ещё сказать?! :cry: Остаётся надеятся,что г-на(г-на это не господина! это ругательное слово! :evil: ) Михайлова не введут в совет директоров РСК МИГ ,а то глядишь лет через тцать ЯК-130 заменят на МИГ-АТ :x  :x  :x !!!!

----------


## Topper

airwolf
Что ж, прочитал я эту ветку. Что здесь комментировать "с маркетологической" стороны??? Нет слов. Маркетологии здесь нет, посему и сказать мне нечего.
Сдаётся мне, глупо расценивать Ми-24 и Ми-28 как участников одного сегмента рынка. У них не только назначение - у них вообще всё, в т.ч. и география потенциальных заказчиков - разные.
Совершенно искренне пишу - если производственно-торговая политика ОКБ им. Н.И.Камова по меньшей мере впечатляет, то таковая ОКБ им. М.Л.Миля по меньшей мере невнятна. Если они делают ставку на подковёрные игры - тем хуже для них, ибо это тупиковый путь, на финише коего дожидается Фемида.
Резюме: Ми-28 не может быть преемником Ми-24. Совершенно разные машины для совершенно разных задач и условий войны. Имхо, конечно.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Резюме: Ми-28 не может быть преемником Ми-24. Совершенно разные машины для совершенно разных задач и условий войны. Имхо, конечно.


В принципе, понятно, что Ми-24 и Ми-28 машины разного класса и, по-большому счету, разного назначения. Но значит ли это, что Ми-28 не может выполнять задачи, возлагающиеся на Ми-24? То что Ми-24, в силу возможностей своего БРЭО не может конкурировать с Ми-28, это понятно, а наоборот? Ведь все же Ми-28 изначально предполагался на замену Ми-24. Понятно, что Ми-28 дороже, сложнее (я не говорю о степени готовности к эксплуатации, предположим, что вертолет полностью доведен и готов к серии). Но я не совсем понимаю, почему Ми-28 не может заменить Ми-24 (если не брать во внимание финансовый фактор :-) ).

----------


## Topper

Вот, опять я залезаю в сферу, где не силён, и специалисты в вертолётных делах щас профессионально намылят мне шею... Ну да ладно. Всё, что написано ниже, будет написано на основе только анализа, без какого бы то ни было практического опыта (которого у меня нет  :roll: ) в тактике боевого применения вертолётов.
Итак, вертолёт Ми-28...


...и вертолёт Ми-24.


...и  :shock:  маркетинговый анализ этих вертолётов  :mrgreen:

----------


## Topper

Как видно даже неспециалисту - общего у них мало: компановка кабин членов экипажа, да собственно схема с задним хвостовым винтом.
Ми-28 производит впечатление более лёгкого, более тяговооружённого, более маневренного вертолёта с более мощным вооружением. Казалось бы - всё прекрасно, и никаких логических проблем нет: Ми-28 более совершенный аналог Ми-24. На мой взгляд - нет, ибо забыто главное достоинство вертолёта Ми-24.  :oops: 
Универсальность.  :!: 
Способность практически решать максимально возможное количество задач из всего диапазона гипотетически решаемых задач.
Именно универсальность позволила Ми-24-му стать столь знаменитым и популярным у всех - от вертолётчиков-"афганцев" до режиссёров Голливуда.
Ми-24 способен применяться практически для чего угодно. Ми-28 - чисто вертолёт огневой поддержки и не более того.
Боевое применение Ми-24-х видится мне (неспециалисту!  :oops: ) как бы это сказать? - самодостаточным, что ли... То есть весь боевой порядок может быть построен только и исключительно на вертолётах Ми-24. Ми-28 здесь проигрывают - именно за счёт потери универсальности. Ну, получается такая сентенция - оснащенный вертолётами Ми-28 ХХХ-й отдельный полк убивателей бронетехники - будет лучшим полком всех времен и народов (здесь условно не вспоминаем о Ка-ХХ...), но - ХХХ-й вертолётный полк - уже не то.
Продолжение последует позже - а сейчас надо идти гулять с дочкой  :mrgreen:  До вечера!

----------


## Д.Срибный

А в чем выражается универсальность Ми-24? В наличии траспортно-десантного отсека? Так вроде он практически не используется по назначению. Большую часть времени Ми-24 таскает его на себе бесполезным грузом :-)

Да, Ми-28 более специализирован для борьбы с танками, но это не значит, что он не может применять неуправляемое оружие. Я согласен, что в "партизанской" войне большая часть его БРЭО не будет использовано и что строить его массово для такой войны экономически нецелесообразно. Но, с другой стороны, опять-таки, я не вижу, чем Ми-24 превосходит его с точки зрения тактико-технических характеристик.
В идеале, конечно, желательно иметь на вооружении машины разного класса, но военный бюджет и эффективность его использования не позволяют этого сделать. Поэтому мы имеем ситуацию, когда выбор ограничен двумя вариантами: оставить на вооружении старые Ми-24 потихоньку модернизируя и ремонтируя их, или принять на вооружение новые машины (Ми-28 или Ка-50/52), возможности которых перекрывают текущие потребности, но, зато они могут быть использованы в случае военного конфликта более технического высокого уровня.

К сожалению, оба варианта в нынешних условиях выглядят утопией и пока мы наблюдаем только деградацию.

----------


## Topper

Уважаемые коллеги!
Именно - как написал Дмитрий - наличие отсека на отделение пехоты и делает Ми-24 таким замечательным вертолётом! ( :mrgreen: С маркетологической точки зрения, друзья мои!) Впрочем, я предупреждал, что моё мнение - чисто маркетологическое, а не военное. Ибо при наличии насущной военной необходимости - уверяю Вас, - оба (!) ОКБ будут посажены на хлеб и воду до выдачи на-гора проекта вертолёта, который потрясёт мир...  :shock: 
Итак, господа, крамола: ни Ми-28, ни Ка-50 (52) не будут приняты на вооружение в России. Как и (и по аналогичным причинам) - С-47, который "Беркут", и т.д. Нет необходимости в них!
------------------------------
Чтобы не вступать в длительную полемику (перерастающую в нетактичность), предлагаю - я создам ветку - специально для обсуждения маркетологии на рынке вооружений, там и подискутируем, - ибо аспекты принятия или непринятия на вооружение того или иного образца вооружения всё же шире судьбы Ми-28, каким бы потрясающим он не казался. До встречи!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Да какая ж тут крамола... Я ж говорю, что и вариант с модернизацией Ми-24, и вариант с постройкой в серии нового вертолета выглядят утопией. И отнюдь не по маркетологическим причинам :-(

----------


## An-Z

> ... Итак, господа, крамола: ни Ми-28, ни Ка-50 (52) не будут приняты на вооружение в России. Как и (и по аналогичным причинам) - С-47, который "Беркут", и т.д. Нет необходимости в них!
> ------------------------------
> Чтобы не вступать в длительную полемику (перерастающую в нетактичность), предлагаю - я создам ветку - специально для обсуждения маркетологии на рынке вооружений, там и подискутируем, - ибо аспекты принятия или непринятия на вооружение того или иного образца вооружения всё же шире судьбы Ми-28, каким бы потрясающим он не казался. До встречи!


 :lol:  Да уж какая тут крамола, просто Вы в очередной раз демонстрируете незнание вещей о которых говорите!!! Ка-50 принят на вооружение 18 августа 1995 года Указом президенда РФ и последующим приказом МО РФ. Как этот Указ и Приказ выполняется мы видим.. Ми-28 на вооружение не принимался и не планируется. Разговоры сейчас идут о Ми-28Н, а это "другая" машина.
В принципе вернее создать отдельную ветку, хотя это можно сделать там где обсуждается "ворчалка" Сергея Бурдина о современных вертолётах,  и там поговрить о том какой вертолёт нужен нашим ВВС, я думаю это будет интересно.

----------


## Topper

Здравствуйте!
"Ка-50 принят на вооружение 18 августа 1995 года Указом президенда РФ и последующим приказом МО РФ. Как этот Указ и Приказ выполняется мы видим..."  :shock:  - для того и принимали на вооружение, чтоб не краснеть от вопросов потенциальных покупателей (  :roll:  и конкурентов) "а принят ли аппарат на вооружение, и если нет - то почему?" Если взглянуть на проблему с этой стороны - возможно, будет яснее - как выполняются Указ с Приказом, и почему никто не несёт ответственности за такое их исполнение.
В истории были противоположные случаи - когда Су-9 состоял на вооружении авиации ПВО, формально не будучи принятым на это самое вооружение.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> В истории были противоположные случаи - когда Су-9 состоял на вооружении авиации ПВО, формально не будучи принятым на это самое вооружение.


Я бы сказал, что это были не случаи, а нормальная практика. Как правило машины шли в серию и поступали в полки еще не будучи официально принятыми на вооружение :-)

----------


## А.Мельников

> Именно - как написал Дмитрий - наличие отсека на отделение пехоты и делает Ми-24 таким замечательным вертолётом!


В Ми-8 можно два отделения пехоты запихнуть.

----------


## timsz

> В Ми-8 можно два отделения пехоты запихнуть.


К тому же в Ми-24 всего 8 человек влезает, а отделение пехоты, если память мне не изменяет, - это 10 солдат, да еще с вооружением.

Кабина Ми-24 - это наследство от Ми-8. Насколько она важна видно по тому, что в новых вертолетах (Ми-28 и Ка-50) решили от нее нее отказаться ради бронирования.

А вертолет-БМП Ми-40 так и остался проектом.

----------


## Topper

:shock: В Ми-26 влезает полбатальона пехоты, что не делает его лучшим вертолётом поля боя.  :mrgreen: 
Извините, не удержался. Тема интересная и достаточно серьёзная, требует времени для обдумывания - мне не хочется опозориться перед таким грамотным сообществом   :Wink:  , поэтому - тайм-аут до выходных, сейчас работы много.
Всего доброго!  :D

----------


## А.Мельников

> :shock: В Ми-26 влезает полбатальона пехоты, что не делает его лучшим вертолётом поля боя.  :mrgreen:


Ми-26 на поле боя и не используется, в отличие от Ми-8ТВ/МТВ, которые ещё и вооружение нести могут.

----------


## Topper

Здравствуйте!
Предлагаю продолжить дискуссию о боевых вертолётах.
Я исхожу из того, что:
1. Боевой вертолёт должен соответствовать требованиям современной войны.
2. Боевой вертолёт должен удовлетворять экономическим критериям "цена-качество" или "стоимость-эффективность".
3. Обсуждение не является предвзятым в пользу какого бы то ни было конкретного образца.
-------------------------
Сначала определим, а какой же мы видим "предстоящую" (некрасивый термин) или - современную войну?
Итак, прежде всего, это - неядерная война. Ну, не то, чтоб я был уверен в этом, просто - позволим себе одно допущение: в ядерной войне обсуждать характеристики вертолёта смысла особого нет.
Вывод № 1. Современная война - война неядерная. 
 :roll:  Извините, трудно писать в пустоту. Подожду реакции сообщества  :twisted:

----------


## Viggen

Для большой войны нужен двухместный вертолет с тандемным расположением экипажа, то есть Ми-28. Учитывая то, что российская армия небоеспособна и в среднесрочной перспективе боеспособной не станет, надо иcxодить из нужд локальной войны. Для локальной войны в горной местности лучше Ка-50, поскольку требуется вертолет с хорошими маневренными характеристиками, а эффективность системы оружия вторична. При этом также нужно некоторое количество Ми-28 для создания костяка инструкторов на случай возникновения угрозы большой войны и потребности в полноценных ударных вертолетах. К такой ситуации ВВС РФ сейчас и пришли, хотя и по совершенно другим причинам   :D  .

----------


## Topper

:roll: Давайте чуть глубже посмотрим на проблему. Большая война - с кем? С кем в качестве противника, и - с кем в качестве союзников?
Я понимаю так, что возможность ответного ядерного удара делает невозможной войну с развитыми странами - с США, Евросоюзом, КНР. Ответный удар понимается не только как ракетно-авиационно..., но и диверсионно-скрытный. Этим странам есть что терять, поэтому думаю - несерьёзно говорить о возможности войны с ними. Я убеждён, что т.н. "Большие войны" ушли в прошлое, и - слава Богу.
Остаются малые войны, локальные конфликты и (рискну ввести в обиход) - виртуальные конфликты, т.е. реклама своих боевых возможностей любым путём, от участия в выставках военной техники, до заказанных и проплаченных войн "для СМИ" (по типу иракской, но более коммерциализированной).
Принципиально здесь другое. Как можно сформулировать цель войны в 21 веке? Попросту говоря - для чего воевать-то?

----------


## А.Мельников

> Принципиально здесь другое. Как можно сформулировать цель войны в 21 веке? Попросту говоря - для чего воевать-то?


За ресурсы - нефть, газ, питьевая вода и т.д.

----------


## Topper

Ресурсы - это повод, согласен. Но - российские ресурсы расположены в зонах, где непосредственное ведение войны неоправданно дорого. Гораздо эффективнее воспользоваться современными методами ведения политики и войны - лоббирование, подкуп или честные соглашения (в отношении властей), концессии, создание совместных добывающих производств, аферы с акциями (в отношении бизнеса). Ресурсы России эффективнее добываются в Москве, нежели по месту их произрастания. Боевые вертолёты тут не нужны.
Если рассмотреть ситуацию типа недавней рыболовной войны у Шпицбергена (когда какие-либо службы, гос.организации и т.п. ведут почти полувоенные действия, а собственно правительства государств делают вид, что ничего не происходит) - тут как раз (имхо!) нужнее универсальный вертолёт типа Ми-8, Ка-32, даже Ми-24. Но никак не аппарат немедленной стрельбы типа Ми-28, Ка-5х.
-------------------------------------
Война за ресурсы может начаться при коллапсе государственности, государственной власти, в РФ или сопредельной стране, когда толпы людей просто начнут кочевать сами по себе в поисках лучших условий жизни, но об этом пока, в начале 21 века, речь к счастью, не идёт.

----------


## Topper

Итак, захват ресурсов как цель войны пока оставим (к сожалению, не навсегда, но - до поры). Может быть спорно, но - выскажу своё видение. Цели современной войны по степени их очевидности:
 :arrow: Религиозные, этнические, культурные противоречия.
 :arrow: Ослабление геополитических и экономических позиций одной страны другой страной, скорее всего силами третьей страны.
 :arrow: Отвлечение внимания собственного населения от внутренних проблем за счёт переноса акцента на внешние проблемы.
 :arrow: Обеспечение своего привелегированного положения за счёт демонстрации силы и готовности эту силу применить.
 :arrow: Обеспечение ёмкости рынка вооружений.
 :arrow: Испытания новых видов (образцов) оружия или методов (форм) ведения войны.
------------------ перечень можно продолжить, но остальное не так существенно. Если ничего не забыл, то - список закончен. ------------
Лет через пятьдесят - возможно, актуальным станет и захват ресурсов, и перенаселение, поиск среды обитания, - да мало ли что? Пока говорим только о современном моменте истории.

----------


## timsz

Мне кажется, что обсуждая цели и средства, мы подсознательно отталкиваемся от того, что "мы мирные люди, но наш бронепоезд стоит на запасном пути". То есть, подразумевается, что война для России может носить исключительно оборонительный характер.

С этой точки зрения действительно получается, что:
- если полезут Штаты, конфликт будет ядерным, и вертолеты большого значения иметь не будут;
- Китай и Индия не полезут из-за заинтересованности в нас, как в союзнике;
- остальные не полезут, так как мы им однозначно настучим и очень больно.

Но война бывает и наступательной. Что, не дай Бог, будет, если войска Украины войдут в Севастополь или, если будет что-то в Грузии или Молдавии? Будет локальная война с применением новейших вооружений. Тажке нельзя совсем исключить вариант и гражданской войны с применение тяжелой техники с обеих сторон.

Ну и совсем реальна возможность участия России в каких-нибудь многонациональных силах при совпадении интересов со Штатами.

Во всех этих случаях действительно нужен нормальный противотанковый вертолет.

Хотя уверенности в том, что Ми лучше подходит для этой цели, чем Ка у меня нет.

Кроме того, геополитическая ситуация может измениться гораздо раньше, чем удасться построить армию винтокрылых машин.

Да и кто знает, какие планы у нашего руководства...

----------


## Topper

*timsz:*
...А мы будем предполагать. Просто - анализировать ситуацию. Ведь, по большому счёту, этот форум - не Государственная Дума, Правительство, МО или Администрация Президента. Просто общаемся  :D  Мне интересно попытаться вместе с уважаемым сообществом airforce.ru поразмышлять на тему "Правильно ли поступает Россия, плюнув на армию и вооружение в конце ХХ - начале ХХI веков", и частную подтему "Какой вертолёт нам нужен?"
Всё же - не убедили.
Большая война почти наверняка и достаточно быстро перерастает в ядерную. Тут уж точно - вертолёты не в счёт.
Перечисленные же конфликты (Грузия, Молдова) - конечно же, гипотетические и только гипотетические!, (Мы ж не разжигатели какие-нибудь! Мы - за мир! ...а мир - за нас,  :D  кто не за нас ... ну и далее) - ну, применение собственных Вооружённых Сил, наверное, самый бесперспективный, неблагоприятный, даже - бездарный путь.
Там вполне есть силы, которые при своевременном и целевом стимулировании ... Вертолёты тут тоже (в такой ситуации) нужны универсальные - деятеля с охраной перевезти, коробки из-под ксероксов, ну - и чтоб пушки были, понятно. Опять же - Ми-24 и ему подобные.
С Украиной - ещё проще. Там во-первых, достаточно серьёзные внутренние трения, их и надо использовать и т.д. , то есть блюсти свои интересы политическим путём, причём вовсе не обязательно - честным политическим путём. Прямая агрессия со стороны России: во-первых, приведёт к консолидации политических сил Украины, во-вторых - это будет в полном смысле преступление против славянской культуры и отличный подарок - многим.
Участие России в операциях МНС - вот тут полностью согласен. Здесь нужен боевой противотанковый вертолёт (не будем говорить, Ка или Ми - любой, чем лучше - тем лучше :twisted: ) Но ведь и транспортно-боевой тоже в такой ситуации лишним не будет...
Еще одна задача: ведение противо-террористических, противо-наркодилерских и т.п. операций. Шутки шутками, но вот тут вполне (имхо, не ругайте!) пригодился бы Ми-26, с кабиной для отдыха сменного экипажа, категорически увеличенным радиусом действия, оснащенный приборами ночного видения или чем там ещё для ночных действий по поиску и уничтожению караванов и пр., хорошо и обильно вооружённый, ну и с отрядом внутри - для собирания трофеев... Сделали же пограничники условно-боевой самолёт из Ан-72?!?

----------


## Viggen

Россия поступает по-идиотски. Просто у нынешнего эээ... руководства ключевая идея - "Роснефть" и "Газпром" (то есть эконмическое давление с помощью нефти и газа) вместо армии. Из этого ничего не выйдет, но дуракам закон не писан.
Ми-24 не универсальный вертолет, как тут уже сказали, в большинстве случаев летает только экипаж в составе 2 человек. В том числе из-за недостаточной мощности двигателей. Для локальных конфликтов нужны смешанные группы Ми-17 и Ка-50. Для миротворчества и коалиционных войн нужны просто Ми-17, боевые группы других стран предоставят боевые вертолеты.
Ми-26 не подходит на роль боевого вертолета, так как он маломаневренный и уязвимый. Идея транспортно-боевого вертолета вообще порочная, нужны вооруженные транспортные вертолеты и специализированные ударные.
И последнее - ядерный "щит" скоро испарится. К 2020 осанутся Тополя-М, Булавы (если их сейчас все-таки сделают) и часть дальней авиации. Всего около 300 ракет и 30 самолетов. По сравнению даже с Китаем, учитывая усиление его ядерных сил, это выглядит слабо. Не говоря о новых видах оружия, разработку которых в России не ведут вообще.

----------


## Topper

*Viggen:*
Я не стал бы столь категорично говорить. Более того, забегая чуть вперёд, скажу, что сильно подозреваю, что Россия в военном вопросе не так проста, как кажется.
Не буду отвлекаться на дискутирование вопросов экономического давления - это не в тему. Продолжим о вертолётах.
Итак, Ми-24 - недостаточно универсален? Но универсальность нельзя рассматривать как нечто абстрактное. Нельзя быть "просто универсальным". Сначала необходимо определить круг боевых (или, точнее - военных) задач, где мог бы быть использован вертолёт.
Мы примерно определили характер "современной войны". Убеждён, что глобальная война России с "пост-индустриальными" государствами Европы, с США и с КНР - гибельна как для РФ, так и для противника, кроме того, в настоящее время никаких предпосылок к такой войне нет.
Какая-либо война не с сопредельными государствами также исключена в силу её дороговизны, но, главным образом - в силу отсутствия геополитических проблем РФ на других континентах (ну, не колониальная мы держава!..)
Остаётся не так иж много сценариев, действующих лиц и целей противостояния...

----------


## Viggen

На нем даже нормальной вращающейся пушечной установки нет. И у него нет запаса мощности, необходимого для действий в горах, не говоря о оборудовании для полетов ночью и в ПМУ. То есть Ми-24 надо менять в любом случае.

----------


## Anonymous

Смотрите форум на avia.ru. Там эта тема освещена ОЧЕНЬ широко...

----------


## Viggen

Действительно интересные обсуждения, на этом форуме уже на них ссылались, но там в основном все сравмивают Ми-28 и Ка-50. Собственно, все проблемы Ми-24 известны еще с Афганистана.

----------


## An-Z

> Смотрите форум на avia.ru. Там эта тема освещена ОЧЕНЬ широко...


 Вы о какой ТЕМЕ?  Если подобная на авиа.ру есть логично давать ссылку, а не общие слова..

Коллеги, наверно правильнее было бы обсуждать тему перспективных боевых вертолётов либо в отдельной ветке, что Topper обещал   :Wink:  , или в обсуждении работы Сергея Бурдина, так как там эта тема затронута.

Суммируя всё выше сказанное о вероятных военных столкновениях, можно сделать такие выводы. Войны могут быть любыми, от ядерных до партизанских. Следовательно, боевой вертолёт должен быть достаточно универсальным или вертолётный парк должен состоять из машин взаимно дополняющих друг друга.  Лично я склоняюсь именно к второму варианту, как более оптимальному.
Чем мы располагаем или могли бы располагать в настоящее время я порассуждаю попозже, надо поработать..

----------


## Евген

Привет! Уважаемые господа, ну о каком серийном пр-ве Ка-50 может идти речь, если за более чем 10 лет, не смогли устранить причину, по которой погибли Ларюшин и Воробьёв. Смею заметить - это не новички в своём деле, а Профи (именно с большой буквы). Земля им пухом.

----------


## Евген

Viggen 
 в большинстве случаев летает только экипаж в составе 2 человек. В том числе из-за недостаточной мощности двигателей.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
      С чего вы это взяли? Экипаж из 2-ух человек только на боевой вылет, и при условии, что посадка будет на аэродроме вылета. Во всех остальных случаях, экипаж 3 человека. По опыту.
      По мощности двигателей: Ми-24 взлетает с полным БК (ГШ или ЯкБ, 4-Б8В20 с ракетами, 4-ПТУР "Штурм"), полная заправка (2100), экипаж 3 чел..  Взлёт производился по-самолётному (звеном). Что Вам ещё нужно?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Привет! Уважаемые господа, ну о каком серийном пр-ве Ка-50 может идти речь, если за более чем 10 лет, не смогли устранить причину, по которой погибли Ларюшин и Воробьёв. Смею заметить - это не новички в своём деле, а Профи (именно с большой буквы). Земля им пухом.


Опять 25...
Воробьев погиб потому что сознательно вышел за пределы допустимых ограничений по перегрузкам. Сколько можно это обмусоливать?
Что, вертолеты семейства Ми никогда не бились из-за перерубания хвостовой балки несущим винтом? Так может надо запретить пр-во вертолетов такой схемы?

А о каком серийном производстве Ми-28 можно говорить если ресурс редуктора менее 100 часов?

----------


## airwolf

> Привет! Уважаемые господа, ну о каком серийном пр-ве Ка-50 может идти речь, если за более чем 10 лет, не смогли устранить причину, по которой погибли Ларюшин и Воробьёв. Смею заметить - это не новички в своём деле, а Профи (именно с большой буквы). Земля им пухом.


Как же достала!!!! Эта грызня!!!! Между МИ и КА!!! :evil:  А вот ещё и погибших лётчиков сюда приписывают!!! По моему это не повод :evil: ,что бы спорить!!! Нет,что бы сказать:"на КА-50 имеется недостаток-который не был устранён за 10 лет-как бы сделал настоящий профи,вы тёзка ведёте себя как раз как новичёк,который "накатит броню" и использует любые возможности,чтоб доказать свою правоту :?
p.s. Без уважения,Евгений.

----------


## An-Z

> Привет! Уважаемые господа, ну о каком серийном пр-ве Ка-50 может идти речь, если за более чем 10 лет, не смогли устранить причину, по которой погибли Ларюшин и Воробьёв. Смею заметить - это не новички в своём деле, а Профи (именно с большой буквы). Земля им пухом.


Абалдеть! :shock: К нам пришёл Знаток (именно с большой буквы)!!! Ну и расскажите нам про эту причину... с нетерпением ждём.. авторская версия..
Чтоб "окончательно устранить причину" гибели лётчиков в ЛП их надо за малейшее нарушений ППП выгонять из авиации.. и всего делов то.. ток нафиг не нужна будет такая авиация никому..

----------


## AC

> О каком серийном производстве Ми-28 можно говорить если ресурс редуктора менее 100 часов?


*МO РФ заключает трехгодичный контракт на поставки Ми-28Н
*
Российское Министерство обороны заключит с вертолетостроительным предприятием ОАО "Роствертол" трехгодичный контракт на поставки ударных вертолетов Ми-28Н для ВВС РФ, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.
Решение о заключении контракта было принято на заседании госкомиссии по итогам первого этапа государственных испытаний вертолета. Заседание прошло в Главном штабе ВВС.
По итогам испытаний госкомиссия уже выдала предварительное заключение. "В ходе испытаний госкомиссия приняла решение о заключении трехлетнего контракта между Минобороны РФ и "Росвертолом" на поставку вертолетов для ВВС России. Уже на первом этапе ВВС получат более 20 вертолетов Ми-28Н", - заявил в интервью агентству начальник пресс-службы ВВС РФ полковник Александр Дробышевский.
Первый полет серийного образца Ми-28Н состоялся в конце 2005 года на аэродроме ОАО "Роствертол".
Ранее главком ВВС Владимир Михайлов заявил, что к 2010 году в ВВС будет уже около 50 Ми-28H.
Вертолет Ми-28Н предназначен для уничтожения наземных и воздушных целей, а также живой силы противника. Его разработка велась с 1993 года на базе Ми-28, программа разработки которого ранее была закрыта. Особенностью Ми-28Н является интегрированный комплекс бортового оборудования, позволяющий выполнять полеты ночью на предельно малых высотах.
В состав комплекса бортового оборудования машины входит радиолокационная станция кругового обзора. В состав вооружения вертолета входят пушечная установка НППУ-28Н с 30-миллиметровой автоматической пушкой 2А42, противотанковые управляемые ракеты комплекса "Атака", блоки неуправляемых реактивных снарядов, контейнеры с минным вооружением и управляемые ракеты "Игла-В" класса "воздух-воздух".
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2006/03/09/mi28/

ВОТ ТАК. А ВЫ ГОВОРИТЕ... "100 ЧАСОВ... 100 ЧАСОВ..."

----------


## Д.Срибный

> ВОТ ТАК. А ВЫ ГОВОРИТЕ... "100 ЧАСОВ... 100 ЧАСОВ..."


Угу, читали уже... Бабки пилят так, что аж треск стоит! :-)

----------


## An-Z

да фиг с ним с ресурсом.. доведут потихоньку.. но нафига нам вертолёт именно НОЧНОЙ и ПРОТИВОТАНКОВЫЙ?? С кем воевати собрались? Может пока Ансата-РЦ достаточно было бы? Не задумывались? По ценам, так взамест одного Ми-28Н, четвёрку "Ансатов" можно было бы наклепать..

----------


## Жора

Извините, может я не по делу... Но, по-моему, любое оружие закупается, всё-таки, исходя из необходимости поражения вполне конкретного, хоть и потенциального, противника. 
С америкосами обычным оружием воевать бесполезно. Даже если мы им вдруг навешаем, они быстренько применят ядерное оружие. Это, слышал, ещё лет двадцать назад наши спецы в каком-то НИИ минобороны просчитали. Европа на нас не полезет, особенно без америкосов. Они со своими-то неграми и арабами у себя дома разобраться не могут. А на нас, даже в нынешнем виде - кишка тонка. Китайцы... Они, конечно, ребята хорошие, незлые и неагрессивные (в основном). Но ни одной войны за всю свою историю не выиграли. По крайней мере, самостоятельно. Да и незачем им это. Проще послать через границу миллионов 200 крестьян. Мирных, без оружия. Землю возделывать, которой никто не занимается. С вертолётов их останавливать? ПТУРами? 
А с хохлами (имею в виду не братский народ братской республики, а петлюрско-бандерскую шайку, оказавшуюся там у власти), равно как и с грузинами, нико воевать не будет. По понятным причинам. 
Остаются исламисты. Типа Катара, прячущие всяких нехороших людей и мечтающие на нашей территории учинить халифат с собой, любимыми, во главе. Так у них и танков маловато, и с ПВО на всех уровнях не очень... И Ми-8 вполне сойдёт.
Так что, по большому счёту, пофигу, Ми это будет, или же Ка. Лучше, если и тот, и другой. Реальные, а не теоретические преимущества, способна выявить только длительная эксплуатация.

----------


## airwolf

> Извините, может я не по делу... Но, по-моему, любое оружие закупается, всё-таки, исходя из необходимости поражения вполне конкретного, хоть и потенциального, противника.


Да! Но только не у нас!У нас принятие на вооружение онределяют не ТТХ(как это было раньше) ,а откаты и взятки! Пример-КА-50 выиграл конкурс у МИ-28 аж два раза!!! (и мне кажется ещё выиграет если понадобится) Почему решение о его серийном производстве было принято только после того,как в совет директоров "Роствертол" вошёл г-н Михайлов?! Так что тут всё на много проше! Это мы можем думать тут,как аналитики ГШ просчитывают варианты применения боевых вертолётов! А высокопоставленные чины всё просчитывают в СКВ и ищут только личную выгоду! :evil:

----------


## Евген

An-Z 
Не надо ёрничать. В своё время участвовал в пусках (бестолковых) УР по нц ночью.  Так же по НЦ ночью НАР звеном, такая бредятина.
Стрельба не по цели, а по команде ведущего.

----------


## An-Z

> An-Z 
> Не надо ёрничать. В своё время участвовал в пусках (бестолковых) УР по нц ночью.  Так же по НЦ ночью НАР звеном, такая бредятина.
> Стрельба не по цели, а по команде ведущего.


Ещё как надо!! Подобные Вам знатоки уже достали на всех форумах, да  и пожалуй во всей массмедиа.. услышат что то краем уха и плетут небылицы.. Если Вам есть что сказать, говорите по делу, а не уподобайтесь "московским комсомольцам" и просто "комсомолкам"..
Из Вашей реплики мне стало понятно, что Вы знаете причину гибели Ларюшина и Воробьёва и судя по всему у вас она чисто техническая. А так как я знаю точно, что это не так, то и попросил вашу версию...
За свои слова надо отвечать!
А то что Вы участвовали в пусках УР по нц ночью, это безусловно интересно, вот об этом то и рассказали..

----------


## An-Z

ну а по сути Жора прав.. сугубо моё личное мнение..и Ми-28Н и Ка-52 для нынешнего состояния дел слишком дороги и избыточно мощны.. хотя 2А42 это рулезз! Просто пока идёт эта многолетняя свара, наши вертолётчики останутся без боевого вертолёта вообще. Гонять и дальше Ми-8, как сейчас, конечно можно.. но стоимость лётного часа.. у Ми-8 от 1200уе за час.. у Ка-226 от 500уе.. думаю у "Ансата" примерно такая же стоимость.. а у Ми-28Н и Ка-52 подозреваю гораздо выше.. К тому же мне не совсем понятно такое увлечение "всепогодным, ночным" вертолётом как массовым для армейской авиации.. ведь по  статистике при ведении БД  распределение боевых задач по условиям применения происходит примерно по такой пропорции; днём 60%, ночь 30%,  ночь/СМУ 10%. Поэтому логично иметь соответвующий парк машин..

----------


## Viggen

> Но, по-моему, любое оружие закупается, всё-таки, исходя из необходимости поражения вполне конкретного, хоть и потенциального, противника. 
> С америкосами обычным оружием воевать бесполезно. Даже если мы им вдруг навешаем, они быстренько применят ядерное оружие. Это, слышал, ещё лет двадцать назад наши спецы в каком-то НИИ минобороны просчитали. Европа на нас не полезет, особенно без америкосов. Они со своими-то неграми и арабами у себя дома разобраться не могут. А на нас, даже в нынешнем виде - кишка тонка. Китайцы... Они, конечно, ребята хорошие, незлые и неагрессивные (в основном). Но ни одной войны за всю свою историю не выиграли. По крайней мере, самостоятельно. Да и незачем им это. Проще послать через границу миллионов 200 крестьян. Мирных, без оружия. Землю возделывать, которой никто не занимается. С вертолётов их останавливать? ПТУРами? 
> А с хохлами (имею в виду не братский народ братской республики, а петлюрско-бандерскую шайку, оказавшуюся там у власти), равно как и с грузинами, нико воевать не будет. По понятным причинам. 
> Остаются исламисты. Типа Катара, прячущие всяких нехороших людей и мечтающие на нашей территории учинить халифат с собой, любимыми, во главе. Так у них и танков маловато, и с ПВО на всех уровнях не очень... И Ми-8 вполне сойдёт.
> Так что, по большому счёту, пофигу, Ми это будет, или же Ка. Лучше, если и тот, и другой. Реальные, а не теоретические преимущества, способна выявить только длительная эксплуатация.


Во-первых, программа Ка-50/Ми-28Н проводится без чёткого понимания боевых задач, которые они будут выполнять в будущем. Во-вторых, не надо быть специалистом НИИ, чтобы понимать что в противостоянии с СССР Америка всегда планировала ядерную войну, так как потери при неядерной войне были бы одинаково неприемлемыми. Про китайцев Вы ничего не знаете. Настоятельно советую туда съездить, у Вас сразу резко изменятся взгляды, особенно если Вы поговорите с офицерами НОАК.
"Петлюрско-бандеровская шайка" это выдающееся по своему идиотизму оскорбление. Ситуацию в Катаре Вы не понимаете, а тезис о Ми-8 - шапкозакидательство. "Мираж 2000" и ЗРК "Роланд" легко собьют любой вертолет.
Между Ка-50 и Ми-28Н есть значительная разница, поэтому абсолютно не все равно, какой из них пойдёт в серию. В другой стране Ка-50 вообще бы не рассматривался, так как он не соответствует элементарным требованиям, предъявляемым к современным боевым вертолётам, а именно наличие экипажа из двух человек, поворачивающейся пушки и прицельного комплекса на мачте.
При этом можно сказать, что с другой точки зрения действительно не важно, какой вертолет выберут и будут ли они вообще, так как нигде кроме Кавказа Российская армия не может и не будет.

----------


## An-Z

> Во-первых, программа Ка-50/Ми-28Н проводится без чёткого понимания боевых задач, которые они будут выполнять в будущем...


Вы это серьёзно? Как то Вы всё в кучу смешали.. про насыщение наших вертолётных полков Ка-50-ми давно все забыли и даже не планируют. Ка-52 да, ещё остаётся робкая надежда что какое то количество вертолётов попадёт в строевые части.




> Про китайцев Вы ничего не знаете. Настоятельно советую туда съездить, .


Будте повнимательнее, поглядите откуда (по профилю) Жора, поглядите его фото в галерее, почитайте форум, подумайте.. возможно догадаетесь, что он там уже находится. Возможно ему виднее, но я в сторону Китая тоже начинаю глядеть с тревогой..




> "Мираж 2000" и ЗРК "Роланд" легко собьют любой вертолет...


Серьёзно??




> Между Ка-50 и Ми-28Н есть значительная разница, поэтому абсолютно не все равно, какой из них пойдёт в серию. В другой стране Ка-50 вообще бы не рассматривался, так как он не соответствует элементарным требованиям, предъявляемым к современным боевым вертолётам, а именно наличие экипажа из двух человек, поворачивающейся пушки и прицельного комплекса на мачте.
> При этом можно сказать, что с другой точки зрения действительно не важно, какой вертолет выберут и будут ли они вообще, так как нигде кроме Кавказа Российская армия не может и не будет.


Естественно, это различные по назначению и оснащению машины, непонятно почему Вы их сравниваете? Конечно не всё равно!!! Но вот только это "не все равно" у разных категорий причастных к этим программам разное, а нам это приходится оплачивать в конечном итоге.. ну а по поводу остальных "элементарных требований"... с чего Вы взяли что это догма и где вы видели прицельный комплекс на мачте? :shock: 
Вот сейчас модно поговорить о беспилотных ударных комплексах как средствах вооружённой борьбы в будущем. Как Вы считаете, какой из вертолётов Ка-50 или Ми-28 ближе к воплощению такой идеи?

----------


## Viggen

> Вы это серьёзно? Как то Вы всё в кучу смешали.. про насыщение наших вертолётных полков Ка-50-ми давно все забыли и даже не планируют. Ка-52 да, ещё остаётся робкая надежда что какое то количество вертолётов попадёт в строевые части.
> Будте повнимательнее, поглядите откуда (по профилю) Жора, поглядите его фото в галерее, почитайте форум, подумайте.. возможно догадаетесь, что он там уже находится. Возможно ему виднее, но я в сторону Китая тоже начинаю глядеть с тревогой..
> Серьёзно??
> Естественно, это различные по назначению и оснащению машины, непонятно почему Вы их сравниваете? Конечно не всё равно!!! Но вот только это "не все равно" у разных категорий причастных к этим программам разное, а нам это приходится оплачивать в конечном итоге.. ну а по поводу остальных "элементарных требований"... с чего Вы взяли что это догма и где вы видели прицельный комплекс на мачте? :shock: 
> Вот сейчас модно поговорить о беспилотных ударных комплексах как средствах вооружённой борьбы в будущем. Как Вы считаете, какой из вертолётов Ка-50 или Ми-28 ближе к воплощению такой идеи?


 говорю о смешанной программе в настоящем времени, так как в серии ещё нет ни того, ни другого. Ка-52 по моим сведениям уже не будет. Принимая Ваш совет почитать Жорин профиль и т.д., отмечу что на тему Китая волноваться поздно, объяснить почему могу в личном сообщении.
У катарцев есть ещё "Стингеры", так что Ми-8 над Катаром будет непросто, мягко говоря. К тому же, "Мираж 2000" может сбивать вертолёты на любой высоте.
Ка-50 и Ми-28 одинаковы в том, что они создавались как ударные вертолёты. Требования ко всем ударным вертолётам одинаковые. Остальные требования я взял из статей о боевых вертолётах и бесед с лётчиками (вне России). Прицельный комплекс (радар или оптическая система) на мачте есть на AH-64D, "Тигре" и даже Ми-28Н. До беспилотных боевых вертолётов пока довольно далеко, и у них будет как минимум два оператора, так что Ми-28Н им ближе.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Ка-52 по моим сведениям уже не будет.


Интересные у вас сведения. А в ОКБ Камова-то и не знают что уже все решено :-) Испытания проводят по полной программе, отрабатывают системы вооружения...




> Прицельный комплекс (радар или оптическая система) на мачте есть на AH-64D, "Тигре" и даже Ми-28Н.


И о чем это говорит? Просто на этих машинах радар больше некуда воткнуть, вот и навесили над ротором. И что это дало? Ограничения по размеру антены РЛС и как следствие небольшая дальность обнаружения целей. Повышенные вибрации, сложность доступа при обслуживании... Ухудшение аэродинамики и как следствие снижение максимальной скорости и дальности полета. А какова дальность захвата и сопровождения цели у того же Анача? А РЛС Арбалет-52, установленная в носовой части Ка-52 превосходит РЛС Апача и по дальности и по точности, так что надвтулочная РЛС - это не панацея.

----------


## Viggen

> Интересные у вас сведения. А в ОКБ Камова-то и не знают что уже все решено :-) Испытания проводят по полной программе, отрабатывают системы вооружения...
> И о чем это говорит? Просто на этих машинах радар больше некуда воткнуть, вот и навесили над ротором. И что это дало? Ограничения по размеру антены РЛС и как следствие небольшая дальность обнаружения целей. Повышенные вибрации, сложность доступа при обслуживании... Ухудшение аэродинамики и как следствие снижение максимальной скорости и дальности полета. А какова дальность захвата и сопровождения цели у того же Анача? А РЛС Арбалет-52, установленная в носовой части Ка-52 превосходит РЛС Апача и по дальности и по точности, так что надвтулочная РЛС - это не панацея.


Конечно не знают. Поживем-увидим. КБ сейчас далеко не первыми узнают о решениях.
На "Апаче" и "Тигре" и, насколько мне известно, на Ми-28Н тоже, радар или оптика над ротором поставелна для кругового обзора и улучшения целеуказания из-за складок местности. Так что это компенсирует все недостатки такого размещения. Насчет ТТХ радаров у меня другие данные, дальность захвата цели размером с танк у последней модификации FCR 15 км, у Арбалета-52 - 12.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Конечно не знают. Поживем-увидим. КБ сейчас далеко не первыми узнают о решениях.


Да, я понимаю. Сидят там в глуши, ничего не знают, в то время как Вам уже все известно. "Дикий народ, дети гор" :-)




> На "Апаче" и "Тигре" и, насколько мне известно, на Ми-28Н тоже, радар или оптика над ротором поставелна для кругового обзора и улучшения целеуказания из-за складок местности. Так что это компенсирует все недостатки такого размещения. Насчет ТТХ радаров у меня другие данные, дальность захвата цели размером с танк у последней модификации FCR 15 км, у Арбалета-52 - 12.


FCR это всего-лишь аббревиатура означающая Fire Control Radar, а вовсе не тип радара :-) Тип радара, установленного на Апаче AN/APG-78. Согласно информации от Локхид-Мартин, где производится Апач, дальность действия радара составляет 8 км.

Вот, ознакомьтесь: http://www.lockheedmartin.com/data/assets/3022.pdf

Дальность действия Арбалета-52  - 15-20 км, вот смотрите, например здесь:

http://www.vertolet-media.ru/helicopters/kamov/ka-52/

Интересно знать, какие у Вас источники информации.

Что касается Вашего утверждения "радар или оптика над ротором поставелна для кругового обзора и улучшения целеуказания из-за складок местности", то это чистой воды блеф.

Чтобы обнаружить цель на удалении 5 км вертолет должен подняться над целью на высоту примерно 50 м над равниной или 150 м над пересеченной местностью. На удалении 1 км высота должна быть 25-50 м. Надо заранее позаботиться о том, чтобы на пути движения противника оказались "холмики" нужной высоты :-)

И потом, как Вы это себе представляете? Апач или Ми-28 подлетает на дистанцию 1 км от цели, прячется за высотку и высовывает радар наружу? А противник даже не слышит грохота винтов и спокойно ждет пока Апач захватит цель и произведет пуск ракет? 

При современном уровне развития войсковой ПВО и Апач и Ми-28 будет сбит задолго до того, как он приблизится на такую дистанцию.

----------


## airwolf

> На удалении 1 км высота должна быть 25-50 м. Надо заранее позаботиться о том, чтобы на пути движения противника оказались "холмики" нужной высоты :-)


Дмитрий-5 баллов :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
теперь я знаю откуда поговорка-"Пока противник рисует рельеф местности-мы его (рельеф) меняем,причём в ручную!Противпик теряется на незнакомой ему территории и.........все Апачи на земле!!! :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Думал это шутка,а оказалось военная хитрость!!! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :twisted:

----------


## Viggen

> Да, я понимаю. Сидят там в глуши, ничего не знают, в то время как Вам уже все известно. "Дикий народ, дети гор" :-)
> FCR это всего-лишь аббревиатура означающая Fire Control Radar, а вовсе не тип радара :-) Тип радара, установленного на Апаче AN/APG-78. Согласно информации от Локхид-Мартин, где производится Апач, дальность действия радара составляет 8 км.
> Дальность действия Арбалета-52  - 15-20 км, вот смотрите, например здесь:
> Интересно знать, какие у Вас источники информации.
> Что касается Вашего утверждения "радар или оптика над ротором поставелна для кругового обзора и улучшения целеуказания из-за складок местности", то это чистой воды блеф.
> Чтобы обнаружить цель на удалении 5 км вертолет должен подняться над целью на высоту примерно 50 м над равниной или 150 м над пересеченной местностью. На удалении 1 км высота должна быть 25-50 м. Надо заранее позаботиться о том, чтобы на пути движения противника оказались "холмики" нужной высоты :-)
> И потом, как Вы это себе представляете? Апач или Ми-28 подлетает на дистанцию 1 км от цели, прячется за высотку и высовывает радар наружу? А противник даже не слышит грохота винтов и спокойно ждет пока Апач захватит цель и произведет пуск ракет? 
> При современном уровне развития войсковой ПВО и Апач и Ми-28 будет сбит задолго до того, как он приблизится на такую дистанцию.


Про назначение Федорова, например, в "МиГе" узнали чуть ли не последними. Информация на сайтах слегка не та, пользователи из 101 вдд мне говорили о 15 км, а 20 км у "Арбалета-52" - это для воздушой цели. Расчеты о том, на какую высоту надо подняться, к делу отношения не имеют, так как мачта дает возможность укрываться за какими-либо препятствиями и "смотреть" на цели. Высота этих препятствий, качество обзора и т.д. зависят от многих факторов, но важна сама возможность. Радар под крылом или в носовой части такой возможности не дает.
Дальность, на которой ударный вертолет будет сбит, очень сильно зависит от характера б.д. и состава сил сторон :) . Кроме того, с 4 км, например, и даже того же 1 км, во время боя никто точно ничего не услышит.

----------


## airwolf

> Про назначение Федорова, например, в "МиГе" узнали чуть ли не последними.


Не удивительно! Там такие подковёрные игры идут,что нам и не снились! То Касьянов руку приложит,то ещё кто-то.
Вы не связывайте работу КБ,и назначение начальников аргументируя это тем,что в КБ ни чего не знают.

----------


## Viggen

> Не удивительно! Там такие подковёрные игры идут,что нам и не снились! То Касьянов руку приложит,то ещё кто-то.
> Вы не связывайте работу КБ,и назначение начальников аргументируя это тем,что в КБ ни чего не знают.


Касьянов в назначении Федорова сыграл не самую большую роль  :Wink:  . Связь этого с Ка-52 в том, что программа уже давно никаких перспектив не имеет, но КБ продолжет испытания.

----------


## airwolf

> Касьянов в назначении Федорова сыграл не самую большую роль  . Связь этого с Ка-52 в том, что программа уже давно никаких перспектив не имеет, но КБ продолжет испытания.


Так пусть испытывают! Вам что,жалко чтоль? Или они Вам как-то мешают?
КБ накапливает потенциал,создаёт технический задел на будущее!Люди работают и делают свою работу не плохо! Я бы даже сказал лучше всех(среди вертолётчиков)Если КБ работает и считает тему перспективной,то поверю я именно коллективу КБ,а не одному форумчанину пытающимся донести до всех свою точку зрения!
Не обижайтесь,против вас я ничего не имею,просто это моё мнение!

----------


## Жора

> Во-первых, программа Ка-50/Ми-28Н проводится без чёткого понимания боевых задач, которые они будут выполнять в будущем.


Вот-вот, и я о том же.



> Во-вторых, не надо быть специалистом НИИ, чтобы понимать что в противостоянии с СССР Америка всегда планировала ядерную войну, так как потери при неядерной войне были бы одинаково неприемлемыми.


Это как, извините, понимать? Как раз в неядерной войне приемлемые потери ещё возможны. Только вот в старые добрые времена люди чуть серьёзнее, чем Клэнси (надеюсь, слышали про такого?) всерьёз рассматривали возможность ведения боевых действий между Варшавским договором и НАТО без применения ОМУ. К сожалению, ссылкой не богат, поскольку не мог предположить, что может понадобиться, но проскакивала такая информация: наши им раздают за две недели, после чего мировой империализм сталкивается с необходимостью выбирать между полным поражением и применением ядерного оружия. Причём, якобы, к одинаковым выводам пришли и у нас, и у них. 



> Про китайцев Вы ничего не знаете.


Это уж точно.  :Wink:  
 На самом деле, не так уж они страшны и, уж тем более, на данный момент они нам не враги. Своих проблем хватает.



> "Петлюрско-бандеровская шайка" это выдающееся по своему идиотизму оскорбление.


Кого и кем? Можно воспринять сие высказывание на свой счёт?



> Ситуацию в Катаре Вы не понимаете, а тезис о Ми-8 - шапкозакидательство. "Мираж 2000" и ЗРК "Роланд" легко собьют любой вертолет.


Ситуация в Катаре не сильно отличается от таковой во многих соседних странах, да и взял я его для примера, а не как конкретный объект для нанесения удара. Что же касается ЗРК, истребителей и вертолётов, то до вступления в бой последних, если я правильно информирован, принято подавлять ПВО противника (или предпринимать действия, на достижение таковой цели направленные).  В противном случае от "Роланда", равно как и от "Стингера", не поможет даже надвтулочная РЛС.  :Wink:  



> В другой стране Ка-50 вообще бы не рассматривался, так как он не соответствует элементарным требованиям, предъявляемым к современным боевым вертолётам, а именно наличие экипажа из двух человек, поворачивающейся пушки и прицельного комплекса на мачте.


"Чёрную акулу" смотрели? Это про пушку.

А вообще, похоже, время массовых боевых действий, как в Великую отечественную, уже прошло. Армады танков, воздушные битвы сотен самолётов... Кто и с кем? Более-менее серьёзные противники располагают ядерным оружием и друг на друга не сунутся. Против несерьёзных же весь это "хай-тэк" никчему. Кстати, америкосы свернули свои НИОКР по "Команчу", оставив себе "Апач лонгбоу" - не шедевр, с какой стороны не посмотри, а те же китайцы, несмотря на все предложения с разных сторон, что-то не торопятся закупать подобные вертолёты вообще ни у кого.
Ощущение такое, что все сидят и ждут: чем же всё закончится. Концепции войны будущего ни у кого нет, а к прошедшей войне готовиться всем уже надоело, да и понятно, что бесперспективно. Что-то рано или поздно, конечно, прояснится, а пока можно продолжать имеющиеся разработки. И эксплуатировать их в ограниченных количествах. Чтобы набрать тот самый опыт. 
Может, я не прав?

----------


## Viggen

> Вот-вот, и я о том же.
> Это как, извините, понимать? Как раз в неядерной войне приемлемые потери ещё возможны. Только вот в старые добрые времена люди чуть серьёзнее, чем Клэнси (надеюсь, слышали про такого?) всерьёз рассматривали возможность ведения боевых действий между Варшавским договором и НАТО без применения ОМУ. К сожалению, ссылкой не богат, поскольку не мог предположить, что может понадобиться, но проскакивала такая информация: наши им раздают за две недели, после чего мировой империализм сталкивается с необходимостью выбирать между полным поражением и применением ядерного оружия. Причём, якобы, к одинаковым выводам пришли и у нас, и у них.
> Это уж точно.  
> На самом деле, не так уж они страшны и, уж тем более, на данный момент они нам не враги. Своих проблем хватает.
> Кого и кем? Можно воспринять сие высказывание на свой счёт?
> Ситуация в Катаре не сильно отличается от таковой во многих соседних странах, да и взял я его для примера, а не как конкретный объект для нанесения удара. Что же касается ЗРК, истребителей и вертолётов, то до вступления в бой последних, если я правильно информирован, принято подавлять ПВО противника (или предпринимать действия, на достижение таковой цели направленные).  В противном случае от "Роланда", равно как и от "Стингера", не поможет даже надвтулочная РЛС.  
> "Чёрную акулу" смотрели? Это про пушку.
> А вообще, похоже, время массовых боевых действий, как в Великую отечественную, уже прошло. Армады танков, воздушные битвы сотен самолётов... Кто и с кем? Более-менее серьёзные противники располагают ядерным оружием и друг на друга не сунутся. Против несерьёзных же весь это "хай-тэк" никчему. Кстати, америкосы свернули свои НИОКР по "Команчу", оставив себе "Апач лонгбоу" - не шедевр, с какой стороны не посмотри, а те же китайцы, несмотря на все предложения с разных сторон, что-то не торопятся закупать подобные вертолёты вообще ни у кого.
> Ощущение такое, что все сидят и ждут: чем же всё закончится. Концепции войны будущего ни у кого нет, а к прошедшей войне готовиться всем уже надоело, да и понятно, что бесперспективно. Что-то рано или поздно, конечно, прояснится, а пока можно продолжать имеющиеся разработки. И эксплуатировать их в ограниченных количествах. Чтобы набрать тот самый опыт. 
> Может, я не прав?


По порядку:

1. То есть, Вы согласны, что концепции нет.

2. Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос. Применение ядерного оружия планировалось ещё до выхода советских войск к Рейну.

3. В Китае ситуация совсем другая, могу конкретизировать в личном сообщении.

4. Высказывание безусловно можете принимать на свой счёт, если Вы находите возможным называть правительство Украины "петлюрско-бандеровским".

5. Ситуация в Катаре от ситуации как в Кувейте, так и в Саудовской Аравии отличается разительно. Вертолеты планируется применять и при неподавленной ПВО, используя ударные вертолеты для защиты транспортных. Американцы и англичане проводят учения с имитацией таких действий регулярно.

6. Нарезку с Ка-50 смотрел. По целому ряду очевидных причин, таких как неудобность зависания и/или изменения направления полета, наведение пушки путем вращения всего вертолета неприемлемо.

7. Время массовых боевых действий не прошло, им уделяется значительное внимание в доктрине США, НАТО, КНР и многих других стран. Программа "Команча" был свернута, так как никаких особенных преимуществ перед "Апачом" он не имеет, и беспилотные системы гораздо перспективней. Никто не "сидит и ждет", кроме некоторых европейцев, те же австралийцы готовятся к нескольким конкретным коалиционным войнам.

----------


## Жора

> В Китае ситуация совсем другая, могу конкретизировать в личном сообщении.


Если информация общедоступная, то, наверное, лучше не в личном - может, ещё кому интересно будет. А если секретная, то лучше вообще не надо, а то китайцы прочитают. :shock: 




> Высказывание безусловно можете принимать на свой счёт, если Вы находите возможным называть правительство Украины "петлюрско-бандеровским".


На личности переходить не буду, но запомню. 
Я родился и вырос в СССР, историю своей сраны помню хорошо. Для тех, кто пытается приравнять недобитых бандерцев к нашим ветеранам, называет улицу в древнерусском городе именем бандитского главаря, а заодно пытается выгнать наш флот из Севастополя ради того, чтобы туда пришёл НАТОвский - так вот, для них употреблённые мной термины, действительно, не слигком подходят. От употребления более приличествующих я воздержался, соблюдая правила форума.
А Вы, собственно, почему за них заступаетесь?



> Вертолеты планируется применять и при неподавленной ПВО, используя ударные вертолеты для защиты транспортных. Американцы и англичане проводят учения с имитацией таких действий регулярно.


Для них "неподавленная ПВО" - это бородатый дед с двустволкой в развалинах кишлака. Их вояки всегда славились своей вопиющей храбростью. Во время Второй мировой потери 4% личного состава в американской бомбардировочной авиации приводили к недопустимо низкому падению боевого духа, экипажи отказывались выполнять задания. Сейчас и вовсе - зайдите на любой новостной сайт - из армии драпают сотнями. При том, что потери несут в Ираке не слишком ощутимые. Так что туда, где есть что-то посерьёзнее ЗУ-23-2 никто из них, находясь в здравом уме, не пошлёт штурмовой вертолёт сопровождать транспортный (да и не сможет он ему реальной помощи оказать в этой ситуации). Сначала бомбами забросают, с больших высот. А ещё раньше - "томагавками". 



> По целому ряду очевидных причин, таких как неудобность зависания и/или изменения направления полета, наведение пушки путем вращения всего вертолета неприемлемо.


А мне-то, дураку, казалось, что вертолёту соосной схемы висеть на месте, равно как и разворачиваться вокруг своей оси, гораздо проще.
И потом, что, у МИ-28 пушка в башне, как у танка? 



> Программа "Команча" был свернута, так как никаких особенных преимуществ перед "Апачом" он не имеет, и беспилотные системы гораздо перспективней. Никто не "сидит и ждет", кроме некоторых европейцев, те же австралийцы готовятся к нескольким конкретным коалиционным войнам.


Главное преимущество "Команча" - малозаметность. Только сейчас, за неимением противника, оно никому не нужно.
А с каким это таким грозным противником готовится воевать новый эталон военной мысли - Австралия?
А то вот америкосы постоянно сокращают количество планируемого к закупке тактического оружия, причём, не только из жадности.

----------


## airwolf

> 6. Нарезку с Ка-50 смотрел. По целому ряду очевидных причин, таких как неудобность зависания и/или изменения направления полета, наведение пушки путем вращения всего вертолета неприемлемо.


Вы наверное либо плохо смотрели,либо это пиратская нарезка!
Я вот уже много лет наблюдаю за полётами и МИ-28 и КА-50.
Так вот, по манёвренным характеристикам МИ-28 ни в какое сравнение не идёт с КА-50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Неудобность зависания???!!!-глупости!!!!
Неудобность изменения направления полёта???!!!-БРЕД!!!!
Всё это он(КА-50) делает очень быстро,если не сказать мгновенно!!!!!!!!
Исходя из всего сказанного вами,делаю один вывод! Вы не видели пилотажа КА-50!!!

----------


## An-Z

2Viggen: Если для Вас та штука, что находится над втулкой НВ "Апача" или "Команча" и есть прицельный комплекс современного ударного вертолёта и Вы всерьёз утрверждаете, что соосному вертолёту сложнее осуществлять висение, то дискутировать с Вами на эту тему мне хоть и забавно, но уже не интересно..

----------


## Д.Срибный

Угу, в госкомиссии полные профаны сидят, видимо, раз два раза выбрали такой "плохой" вертолет - и пушка не крутится во все стороны, и радара нету "на мачте" и один человек сидит :-)

А то что практически по всем показателям на сравнительных испытаниях Ка-50 превзошел Ми-28, то это, видимо, не показатель :-)

Правда, надо отметить, что тут с уважаемым Viggen'ом солидарен и наш главком ВВС :-)

Если бы не подковерная борьба очень уважаемой мною фирмы, то сейчас наши ВВС имели бы несколько полков, вооруженных современными вертолетами, равным которым пока в серии нет. А так мы имеем то, чего имеем. Остается только рассуждать о том, что современные машины нам не нужны.

Дай только бог, чтобы не пришел момент, когда они нам понадобятся, а у нас их не будет, и не будет технологий, и не будет специалистов для разработки и производства.
Очень хочется верить, что до этого не дойдет.

----------


## Дилетант

В предпоследнем "Солдате удачи" большая статья об использовании Ка-50 в Чечне. Оценки положительные по оружию, борту и маневренности. Показал преимущества перед Ми, взаимодействовать с ним мог лишь с Ка-29. Ми-28, не смотря на громогласную пиар-компанию, пока что этим похвастать не может.

----------


## Viggen

> Вы наверное либо плохо смотрели,либо это пиратская нарезка!
> Я вот уже много лет наблюдаю за полётами и МИ-28 и КА-50.
> Так вот, по манёвренным характеристикам МИ-28 ни в какое сравнение не идёт с КА-50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Неудобность зависания???!!!-глупости!!!!
> Неудобность изменения направления полёта???!!!-БРЕД!!!!
> Всё это он(КА-50) делает очень быстро,если не сказать мгновенно!!!!!!!!
> Исходя из всего сказанного вами,делаю один вывод! Вы не видели пилотажа КА-50!!!


То, что Ка-50 маневреннее Ми-28, известно всем. Количество восклицательных знаков предлагаю уменьшить, мы не о хоккее говорим. Пилотаж Ка-50 я видел, Вы просто не поняли смысла написанного мною. Ка-50 не может элементарно стрелять назад, продолжая полет вперед. А такие вещи в том же Афганистане важны, особенно в горной местности.

----------


## Viggen

> 2Viggen: Если для Вас та штука, что находится над втулкой НВ "Апача" или "Команча" и есть прицельный комплекс современного ударного вертолёта и Вы всерьёз утрверждаете, что соосному вертолёту сложнее осуществлять висение, то дискутировать с Вами на эту тему мне хоть и забавно, но уже не интересно..


О, наконец-то кто-то придрался к моим словам :) . Я знаю, что это не комплекс, но дело-то не в этом, а в том, что радар или на худой конец оптика на мачте является ключевой частью БРЭО современного боевого вертолета. На счет висения - Вы не так меня поняли, как и уважаемый airwolf. Проблема в том, что нужно перемещать весь фюзеляж для стрельбы из пушки.




> В предпоследнем "Солдате удачи" большая статья об использовании Ка-50 в Чечне. Оценки положительные по оружию, борту и маневренности. Показал преимущества перед Ми, взаимодействовать с ним мог лишь с Ка-29. Ми-28, не смотря на громогласную пиар-компанию, пока что этим похвастать не может.


Ка-50 в Чечне показал очевидные преимущества соосной схемы. Хорошим боевым вертолетом он от этого не стал, так как никаких сложных боевых задач, вроде поддержки пехоты в горах ночью и в СМУ, он не решал. Кстати, для Чечни Ка-50 с моей точки зрения лучше, только это не показатель.[/quote]

----------


## Viggen

> Угу, в госкомиссии полные профаны сидят, видимо, раз два раза выбрали такой "плохой" вертолет - и пушка не крутится во все стороны, и радара нету "на мачте" и один человек сидит :-)
> А то что практически по всем показателям на сравнительных испытаниях Ка-50 превзошел Ми-28, то это, видимо, не показатель :-)
> Правда, надо отметить, что тут с уважаемым Viggen'ом солидарен и наш главком ВВС :-)
> Если бы не подковерная борьба очень уважаемой мною фирмы, то сейчас наши ВВС имели бы несколько полков, вооруженных современными вертолетами, равным которым пока в серии нет. А так мы имеем то, чего имеем. Остается только рассуждать о том, что современные машины нам не нужны.
> Дай только бог, чтобы не пришел момент, когда они нам понадобятся, а у нас их не будет, и не будет технологий, и не будет специалистов для разработки и производства.
> Очень хочется верить, что до этого не дойдет.


Про госкомиссию говорить не буду, так как корректно не могу. Показатель нагрузки на экипаж в длительном вылете там видимо отсутствовал, среди прочих, потому как в США, НАТО и других странах одноместный вертолет даже рассматривать бы не стали. А главком ВВС может быть об этом задумался.
Нескольких полков не было бы в любом случае, времена не те. "Апач Лонгбоу" гораздо лучше Ка-50 как боевой вертолет, из-за преимуществ в БРЭО и вооружении. Момент, когда станет ясным, что ВС РФ небоеспособны, настанет относительно скоро.

----------


## airwolf

> То, что Ка-50 маневреннее Ми-28, известно всем. Количество восклицательных знаков предлагаю уменьшить, мы не о хоккее говорим. Пилотаж Ка-50 я видел, Вы просто не поняли смысла написанного мною. Ка-50 не может элементарно стрелять назад, продолжая полет вперед. А такие вещи в том же Афганистане важны, особенно в горной местности.


Колличество восклицательных знаков я определяю Сам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
И руководствуюсь в этом тем-что авиация для меня важнее,чем хоккей!!!
Подскажите пожалуйста,какой вертолёт может стрелять НАЗАД???!!!
если не КА-50 который может лететь хвостом вперёд???!!! :? 
Ещё ВЫ ошибаетесь,если думаеете,что пушка у МИ-28 поворачивается на 360 градусов!    С помощью турельной установки пушка может поворачиваться по азимуту на ±100°, а по углу места — от +13° до -40°

Так что стрелять назад может как раз тока КА-50!!!! :lol: 
Что касается боеспособности ВВС,то у нас давно всё держится на голом интузиазме! :cry:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Про госкомиссию говорить не буду, так как корректно не могу. Показатель нагрузки на экипаж в длительном вылете там видимо отсутствовал, среди прочих, потому как в США, НАТО и других странах одноместный вертолет даже рассматривать бы не стали. А главком ВВС может быть об этом задумался.


А Вы в курсе, что Ка-50 предпочли 5 головных институтов МинОбороны еще в 1986 г.? Это ГНИКИ, 30 ЦНИИ, НИИ ЭРАТ и НИИ АиКМ? На основании экспериментальных материалов эти институты выявили превосходство Ка-50 в летно-технических, взлетно-посадочных, маневренных характеристик, боевой живучести, эксплуатационной технологичности и эффективности вооружения.

Пять институтов проводили исследования на основании методик, утвержденных Министерством обороны. А Вы думаете, что если Вы поговорили с кем-то там из 101 вдд, то это дает Вам право вот так, мимоходом, опровергнуть результаты этих испытаний? :-)

А Вы в курсе, что нагрузка на экипаж зависит от степени автоматизации бортовых систем? И что такой системы управления оружием как на Ка-50 нет ни у любимого Вами Лонгбоу, ни у Ми-28? И эта система управления позволяет летчику настолько эффективно управляться с вертолетом, что Ка-50 превосходит Ми-28 практически по всем показателям. Это подтверждено испытаниями и зафиксировано в документах.

Этот аргумент, что дескать Ка-50 проигрывает Ми-28 по показателям утомленности экипажа противники Ка-50 уже много раз пытались протащить, но до сих пор это им не удавалось.

Интересно, что во фронтовой авиации никто не сетует на то, что основные ударные самолеты поля боя, такие как А-10 и Су-25 одноместные. Никого не удивляет, что летчик вполне справляется с управлением самолетом и оружием на скорости около 1000 км/ч и на малой высоте, а вот на вертолете, летящем со скоростью 300 км/ч почему-то это невозможно-с?
Сами летчики испытатели, летавшие на Ка-50, горой стояли за эту машину. Например, летчики-испытатели ГНИКИ и сам начальник 4-го управления ГНИКИ, заслуженный летчик-истытатель, ГСС, генерал-майор Бежевец. Что заставило летчиков не из ОКБ Камова стоять за эту машину?




> Нескольких полков не было бы в любом случае, времена не те. "Апач Лонгбоу" гораздо лучше Ка-50 как боевой вертолет, из-за преимуществ в БРЭО и вооружении. Момент, когда станет ясным, что ВС РФ небоеспособны, настанет относительно скоро.


Если бы не интриги, именно интриги, по другому не назовешь, то серийный выпуск Ка-50 мог бы начаться еще в 1986 году. За 6 лет до развала СССР успели наклепать бы столько вертолетов, что хватило бы на несколько полков. Если Вы помните, то в те годы годовой выпуск самолетов и вертолетов исчислялся сотнями.

Что касается пушки Ка-50, то Вы в курсе, что Ка-50 выполняет плоский разворот с такой же угловой скоростью, с какой Ми-28 поворачивает свою пушку? Что точность пушки Ка-50 составляет 2 мрад, а у Ми-28 4-5 мрад? Что боекомплект пушки у Ка-50 500 снарядов, а у Ми-28 в два раза меньше? Если еще учесть, что Ка-50 имеет гораздо лучшую маневренность и что некоторые его маневры, такие как плоский разворот вообще недоступны Ми-28, то о каких преимуществах Ми-28 в пушке можно говорить?

Преимущества Ка-50 подтвержены актами госиспытаний и постановлениями правительства. Чем Вы можете подтвердить преимущества Ми-28? Ссылки "а вот мне кто-то там из 101 вдд такое рассказывал" не убеждают  :lol:

----------


## Viggen

> Колличество восклицательных знаков я определяю Сам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> И руководствуюсь в этом тем-что авиация для меня важнее,чем хоккей!!!
> Подскажите пожалуйста,какой вертолёт может стрелять НАЗАД???!!!
> если не КА-50 который может лететь хвостом вперёд???!!! :? 
> Ещё ВЫ ошибаетесь,если думаеете,что пушка у МИ-28 поворачивается на 360 градусов!    С помощью турельной установки пушка может поворачиваться по азимуту на ±100°, а по углу места — от +13° до -40°
> Так что стрелять назад может как раз тока КА-50!!!! :lol: 
> Что касается боеспособности ВВС,то у нас давно всё держится на голом интузиазме! :cry:


Я не точно выразился, "назад" это под углом более 90 градусов к продольной оси вертолета. Американцы хотят на некоторых вертолетах увеличить допустимый угол отклонения пушки до 150. А голый энтузиазм кончается, как и все такие вещи.

----------


## Viggen

> Если информация общедоступная, то, наверное, лучше не в личном - может, ещё кому интересно будет. А если секретная, то лучше вообще не надо, а то китайцы прочитают. :shock: 
> На личности переходить не буду, но запомню. 
> Я родился и вырос в СССР, историю своей сраны помню хорошо. Для тех, кто пытается приравнять недобитых бандерцев к нашим ветеранам, называет улицу в древнерусском городе именем бандитского главаря, а заодно пытается выгнать наш флот из Севастополя ради того, чтобы туда пришёл НАТОвский - так вот, для них употреблённые мной термины, действительно, не слигком подходят. От употребления более приличествующих я воздержался, соблюдая правила форума.
> А Вы, собственно, почему за них заступаетесь?
> Для них "неподавленная ПВО" - это бородатый дед с двустволкой в развалинах кишлака. Их вояки всегда славились своей вопиющей храбростью. Во время Второй мировой потери 4% личного состава в американской бомбардировочной авиации приводили к недопустимо низкому падению боевого духа, экипажи отказывались выполнять задания. Сейчас и вовсе - зайдите на любой новостной сайт - из армии драпают сотнями. При том, что потери несут в Ираке не слишком ощутимые. Так что туда, где есть что-то посерьёзнее ЗУ-23-2 никто из них, находясь в здравом уме, не пошлёт штурмовой вертолёт сопровождать транспортный (да и не сможет он ему реальной помощи оказать в этой ситуации). Сначала бомбами забросают, с больших высот. А ещё раньше - "томагавками". 
> А мне-то, дураку, казалось, что вертолёту соосной схемы висеть на месте, равно как и разворачиваться вокруг своей оси, гораздо проще.
> И потом, что, у МИ-28 пушка в башне, как у танка? 
> Главное преимущество "Команча" - малозаметность. Только сейчас, за неимением противника, оно никому не нужно.
> А с каким это таким грозным противником готовится воевать новый эталон военной мысли - Австралия?
> А то вот америкосы постоянно сокращают количество планируемого к закупке тактического оружия, причём, не только из жадности.


1. Не буду.
2. С какой целью "запомните"?
3. Вы не ту историю СССР знаете, а то бы Вы такие вещи не говорили. Подробнее - в личном сообщении.
4. Я не "заступаюсь", это правительство Украины может само сделать. Я Вам разъясняю, что то, что Вы пишете, недопустимо.
5. Лозунги про американцев внимания не заслуживают.
6. О соосной схеме уже ответил.
7. "Команч" по заметности мало отличается от "Апача".
8. см. пункт 3 предложение 2
9. Сокращения закупок оружия происходят периодически из-за повышения их стоимости, и то далеко не всегда.

----------


## Viggen

> А Вы в курсе, что Ка-50 предпочли 5 головных институтов МинОбороны еще в 1986 г.? Это ГНИКИ, 30 ЦНИИ, НИИ ЭРАТ и НИИ АиКМ? На основании экспериментальных материалов эти институты выявили превосходство Ка-50 в летно-технических, взлетно-посадочных, маневренных характеристик, боевой живучести, эксплуатационной технологичности и эффективности вооружения.
> Пять институтов проводили исследования на основании методик, утвержденных Министерством обороны. А Вы думаете, что если Вы поговорили с кем-то там из 101 вдд, то это дает Вам право вот так, мимоходом, опровергнуть результаты этих испытаний? :-)
> А Вы в курсе, что нагрузка на экипаж зависит от степени автоматизации бортовых систем? И что такой системы управления оружием как на Ка-50 нет ни у любимого Вами Лонгбоу, ни у Ми-28? И эта система управления позволяет летчику настолько эффективно управляться с вертолетом, что Ка-50 превосходит Ми-28 практически по всем показателям. Это подтверждено испытаниями и зафиксировано в документах.
> Этот аргумент, что дескать Ка-50 проигрывает Ми-28 по показателям утомленности экипажа противники Ка-50 уже много раз пытались протащить, но до сих пор это им не удавалось.
> Интересно, что во фронтовой авиации никто не сетует на то, что основные ударные самолеты поля боя, такие как А-10 и Су-25 одноместные. Никого не удивляет, что летчик вполне справляется с управлением самолетом и оружием на скорости около 1000 км/ч и на малой высоте, а вот на вертолете, летящем со скоростью 300 км/ч почему-то это невозможно-с?
> Сами летчики испытатели, летавшие на Ка-50, горой стояли за эту машину. Например, летчики-испытатели ГНИКИ и сам начальник 4-го управления ГНИКИ, заслуженный летчик-истытатель, ГСС, генерал-майор Бежевец. Что заставило летчиков не из ОКБ Камова стоять за эту машину?
> Если бы не интриги, именно интриги, по другому не назовешь, то серийный выпуск Ка-50 мог бы начаться еще в 1986 году. За 6 лет до развала СССР успели наклепать бы столько вертолетов, что хватило бы на несколько полков. Если Вы помните, то в те годы годовой выпуск самолетов и вертолетов исчислялся сотнями.
> Что касается пушки Ка-50, то Вы в курсе, что Ка-50 выполняет плоский разворот с такой же угловой скоростью, с какой Ми-28 поворачивает свою пушку? Что точность пушки Ка-50 составляет 2 мрад, а у Ми-28 4-5 мрад? Что боекомплект пушки у Ка-50 500 снарядов, а у Ми-28 в два раза меньше? Если еще учесть, что Ка-50 имеет гораздо лучшую маневренность и что некоторые его маневры, такие как плоский разворот вообще недоступны Ми-28, то о каких преимуществах Ми-28 в пушке можно говорить?
> Преимущества Ка-50 подтвержены актами госиспытаний и постановлениями правительства. Чем Вы можете подтвердить преимущества Ми-28? Ссылки "а вот мне кто-то там из 101 вдд такое рассказывал" не убеждают  :lol:


Боевая живучесть и эффективностъ вооружения выше у "Апача", а не Ка-50. В сравнении с Ми-28 - неизвестно, так как оба вертолета до сих пор "сырые" в плане БРЭО.
Я с людьми из всяких таких институтов общался, и институты эти у меня вызывают глубокие сомнения. Главная проблема в том, что реальной практики использования боевых вертолетов у СССР не было, а американцев - была. Говорил я не с "кем-то там", но это не важно :) .
О автоматизации - автоматизация летает, а летчик целится, или наооборот? Это очень сомнительно, мягко говоря. Российским противникам Ка-50 ничего "протаскивать" не надо, как показывает практика, надо просто иметь некоторые связи.
Реальная максимальная скорость А-10 в боевых условиях  800 км/ч, Су-25 - 900 км/ч. И они летают гораздо выше, чем ударные вертолеты.
Летчикам в Ка-50 нравится "летучесть". А это отнюдь не главный фактор.
Преимущества в пушке те, что на Ка-50 она фиксированная, а на Ми-28 - в турели.
Ми-28 плохой вертолет с правильной концепцией. Ка-50 - с точностью до наооборот. Ми-28 может теоретически быть боевым вертолетом. Ка-50 - только на Кавказе.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Боевая живучесть и эффективностъ вооружения выше у "Апача", а не Ка-50.


Серьезно? С чего бы это? Из разговоров выяснили? :-)




> В сравнении с Ми-28 - неизвестно, так как оба вертолета до сих пор "сырые" в плане БРЭО.


Ка-50 вполне зрелая машина в плане БРЭО, а то что его до сих пор нет у в серии, так это не его вина.




> Главная проблема в том, что реальной практики использования боевых вертолетов у СССР не было, а американцев - была. Говорил я не с "кем-то там", но это не важно :) .


Вот как? Может расскажете это вертоелтчикам, которые летали в Афгане и в Чечне?




> О автоматизации - автоматизация летает, а летчик целится, или наооборот? Это очень сомнительно, мягко говоря. Российским противникам Ка-50 ничего "протаскивать" не надо, как показывает практика, надо просто иметь некоторые связи.
> Реальная максимальная скорость А-10 в боевых условиях  800 км/ч, Су-25 - 900 км/ч. И они летают гораздо выше, чем ударные вертолеты.
> Летчикам в Ка-50 нравится "летучесть". А это отнюдь не главный фактор.
> Преимущества в пушке те, что на Ка-50 она фиксированная, а на Ми-28 - в турели.
> Ми-28 плохой вертолет с правильной концепцией. Ка-50 - с точностью до наооборот. Ми-28 может теоретически быть боевым вертолетом. Ка-50 - только на Кавказе.


Так что же подтверждает "неправильность" концепции? Какова задача второго члена экипажа? Поиск целей и применение по ним оружия. Согласны? Так вот, привожу Вам цифры из реальных документов.

ОПС Ка-50 при нормированных ТТЗ метеоусловиях позволяет обнаруживать и распознавать танк, соответственно на 2 и 1 км дальше, чем соответствующая система Ми-28. Время поиска одиночного танка с рубежей 5-6 км у Ка-50 на 20-50 секунд меньше чем у Ми-28 с двумя членами экипажа. На удалении 4 км время поиска практически одинаковое. На расстоянии 3 км, Ми-28 показывает лучший результат. Следовательно, чтобы Ми-28 получил преимущество перед Ка-50 ему надо подойти вплотную к цели, а это значит, что вероятность его поражения средствами ПВО значительно выше. Между тем, Ка-50, вооруженный Вихрем, имеет возможность поразить цель с дистанции 6-8 км, где вероятность поражения вертолета значительно ниже.

Так какая концепция хуже?

----------


## An-Z

> Я не точно выразился, "назад" это под углом более 90 градусов к продольной оси вертолета. Американцы хотят на некоторых вертолетах увеличить допустимый угол отклонения пушки до 150...


 :lol:  Вы уж пожалста, точнее с формулировочками, а то тут  всем приходится выяснять и объяснять что Вы имели ввиду.. А прицеливание пушки стреляющей в заднюю часть нижней полусферы чем будет производится?
Возможностью стрельбы "назад" помоему не обладает ни одна носовая пушечная установка.. А опыт Афганистана интересен тем, что как раз там пулемётной установкой по сторанам не сильно то и крутили.. хотя я беседовал всего с двумя вертолётчиками прошедшими Афган, оба сказали, что очень редко отклоняли пулемёты более чем на 30град по курсу..
В плане БРЭО Ка-52 и и уж тем более Ка-50 "зрелые", по крайней мере ПрНК работают, штатное и нештатное оружие применяется. А вот как будут работать ночные прицельные каналы Ми-28Н после того как в паре метрах от их датчиков отаботает 2А42, ещё вопрос.. И как будет работать надвтулочная РЛС, которая только появилась.. И как скажется дополнительная нагрузка на и без того слабенький редуктор.. Безусловно, всё дорабатывается и доводится до ума, но надо ли?
А что это Вы для Ка-50 только Кавказ выделили?!!  Или  Вы снова "не так" выразились? Условия в Таджикистане, Афганистане принципиально другие?  А на сугубо мой взгляд использовать Ка-50 в Чечне, это примерно так же целесообразно, как например,  линкор "Айова" против пиратства в Малаккском проливе.

2Дилетант: А автора статьи в "Содате удачи" не подскажете? :)  Похоже пошла гулять моя статейка..

----------


## Sorm

to An-Z

А можно как нить Вашу статейку заполучить. Больно вопрос подняли интересный.

----------


## An-Z

скорей всего можно.. я почему то был уверен, что её все желающие уже прочитали... что-нибудь придумаем

----------


## Viggen

> Серьезно? С чего бы это? Из разговоров выяснили? :-)
> Ка-50 вполне зрелая машина в плане БРЭО, а то что его до сих пор нет у в серии, так это не его вина.
> Вот как? Может расскажете это вертоелтчикам, которые летали в Афгане и в Чечне?
> Так что же подтверждает "неправильность" концепции? Какова задача второго члена экипажа? Поиск целей и применение по ним оружия. Согласны? Так вот, привожу Вам цифры из реальных документов.
> ОПС Ка-50 при нормированных ТТЗ метеоусловиях позволяет обнаруживать и распознавать танк, соответственно на 2 и 1 км дальше, чем соответствующая система Ми-28. Время поиска одиночного танка с рубежей 5-6 км у Ка-50 на 20-50 секунд меньше чем у Ми-28 с двумя членами экипажа. На удалении 4 км время поиска практически одинаковое. На расстоянии 3 км, Ми-28 показывает лучший результат. Следовательно, чтобы Ми-28 получил преимущество перед Ка-50 ему надо подойти вплотную к цели, а это значит, что вероятность его поражения средствами ПВО значительно выше. Между тем, Ка-50, вооруженный Вихрем, имеет возможность поразить цель с дистанции 6-8 км, где вероятность поражения вертолета значительно ниже.
> Так какая концепция хуже?


Защищенность конструкции Ка-50 от 23 мм снарядов, особенно двигателей, "колонки" винтов, лопастей и задней части фюзеляжа, ниже, чем "Апача". Сравнивать "Вихрь" с последними модификациями "Хеллфайра" бесполезно, единственное преимущество первого - скорость. Про оборудование вообще не говорю.
Во-первых, проблемы с лазером точно были еще три года назад. Во-вторых, несерийное БРЭО нельзя обьективно оценить. Вертолеты в в Афганистане и Чечне не выполняли множество типовых задач боевых вертолетов, например действия против танков, непосредственная поддержка пехоты в сложных условиях и т.д. ОПС Ка-50 не при чем, так как при идентичной электронике абсолютное преимущество двухместного вертолета очевидно. 3 км это не "вплотную", а "Вихрь" бесполезен, когда невозможно подсвечивать лазером.

----------


## Marek_W_Pilat

Друзя россияне, украинцы и другие национальности !

 Я инностранец и поэтому не все из этой дисскуси понимаю...

Извините, что здесь несколько слов напишу по польске (но без польских букв)

OGLOSZENIE
===========
A. Kupie dwa smiglowce :
1). Kamow Ka-50
2). Mil Mi-28 
----------------
w celu sprezentowania Silom Powietrznym Federacji Rosyjskiej (VVS RF).

B. Poszukuje kredytu bezzwrotnego od kredytodawcy w Rosji na zakup w.wym. smiglowcow

C. Zastrzegam sobie prawo do zrobienia pamiatkowej fotografii na tle Ka-50 i Mi-28

С уважением,
 Марек

----------


## Viggen

> :lol:  Вы уж пожалста, точнее с формулировочками, а то тут  всем приходится выяснять и объяснять что Вы имели ввиду.. А прицеливание пушки стреляющей в заднюю часть нижней полусферы чем будет производится?
> Возможностью стрельбы "назад" помоему не обладает ни одна носовая пушечная установка.. А опыт Афганистана интересен тем, что как раз там пулемётной установкой по сторанам не сильно то и крутили.. хотя я беседовал всего с двумя вертолётчиками прошедшими Афган, оба сказали, что очень редко отклоняли пулемёты более чем на 30град по курсу..
> В плане БРЭО Ка-52 и и уж тем более Ка-50 "зрелые", по крайней мере ПрНК работают, штатное и нештатное оружие применяется. А вот как будут работать ночные прицельные каналы Ми-28Н после того как в паре метрах от их датчиков отаботает 2А42, ещё вопрос.. И как будет работать надвтулочная РЛС, которая только появилась.. И как скажется дополнительная нагрузка на и без того слабенький редуктор.. Безусловно, всё дорабатывается и доводится до ума, но надо ли?
> А что это Вы для Ка-50 только Кавказ выделили?!!  Или  Вы снова "не так" выразились? Условия в Таджикистане, Афганистане принципиально другие?  А на сугубо мой взгляд использовать Ка-50 в Чечне, это примерно так же целесообразно, как например,  линкор "Айова" против пиратства в Малаккском проливе.


Фюзеляжными камерами, смотрящими назад.
Сейчас максимальное отклонение 130 градусов (на большинстве "Апачей" 110, насколько я помню). Американцы в Афганистане пушкой крутят все время, а пулемет вообще в основном бесполезен, так что это не показатель.
Проблемы с производством БРЭО и работой БРЭО ночью до сих пор не полностью разрешены. Надвутолочной РЛС (работающей) еще нет в природе. С моей точки зрения, Ми-28Н никогда не доведут до ума, так как потеряны специалисты, но время покажет.
В Таджикистане и Афганистане бои как правило более интенсивные, и стрелять по вертолетам умеют очень многие. Кроме того, там не Чеченские горы и расстояния, так что второй член экипажа нужен остро. Ка-50 нужен в Чечне для поддержки Ми-8, потому как Ми-24 не справляются.

----------


## Дилетант

> 2Дилетант: А автора статьи в "Содате удачи" не подскажете? :)  Похоже пошла гулять моя статейка..


Зарецкий Ю. "Чёрная акула" на тропе войны. - СУ, 2-06.

----------


## An-Z

> Фюзеляжными камерами, смотрящими назад.


Хм.. фотку подобных девайсов.. смотрящих именно назад.. пажалста, не видел никогда.. или Вы снова не так выразились?




> Американцы в Афганистане пушкой крутят все время..


 :lol:  а стреляют? с большим интересом ознакакомился  с их оценкой точностью стрельбы из пушки отклонённой на 90 и более градусов, как в полигонных условиях, так и при ведении боевых действий в Ираке, хотя бы. А теперь представьте, что 2А42 раза в три мощнее их пушки.. силу отдачи представьте..




> Надвутолочной РЛС (работающей) еще нет в природе. ..


А на "Лонгбоу"?? Да и "рязанцы" на МАКСе утверждали, что РЛС работает, правда не на втулке винта..




> В Таджикистане и Афганистане бои как правило более интенсивные, и стрелять по вертолетам умеют очень многие. Кроме того, там не Чеченские горы и расстояния, так что второй член экипажа нужен остро. Ка-50 нужен в Чечне для поддержки Ми-8, потому как Ми-24 не справляются.


 :shock:  Откуда такая информация?? Вы о каких боях? В какое время? Правильно, там горы не чеченские, а гораздо серьёзнее, во всяком случае в Таджикистане средние высоты около 3000м. Там высотные преимущества Ка-50  более необходимы. Может сышали о конфликтах в Баткенте? Это Киргизия.. так там Ми-24 не смогли перетянуть перевал около 3000м.. поэтому воевали там только Ми-8. А причём расстояния тут? От Грозного или Каспийска, до горных районов примерно столько же как от Душаанбе.. но обычно вертолёты работают с передовых площадок, на дальностых до 100км..

----------


## An-Z

2Marek_W_Pilat: Ка-50 стоит в зависимости от комплектации от 18 миллионов долларов США 8) , подозреваю что Ми-28 стоит примерно столько же.
2Дилетант: Спасибо, понятно откуда ветер..

----------


## Viggen

> Хм.. фотку подобных девайсов.. смотрящих именно назад.. пажалста, не видел никогда.. или Вы снова не так выразились?
>  :lol:  а стреляют? с большим интересом ознакакомился  с их оценкой точностью стрельбы из пушки отклонённой на 90 и более градусов, как в полигонных условиях, так и при ведении боевых действий в Ираке, хотя бы. А теперь представьте, что 2А42 раза в три мощнее их пушки.. силу отдачи представьте..
> А на "Лонгбоу"?? Да и "рязанцы" на МАКСе утверждали, что РЛС работает, правда не на втулке винта..
>  :shock:  Откуда такая информация?? Вы о каких боях? В какое время? Правильно, там горы не чеченские, а гораздо серьёзнее, во всяком случае в Таджикистане средние высоты около 3000м. Там высотные преимущества Ка-50  более необходимы. Может сышали о конфликтах в Баткенте? Это Киргизия.. так там Ми-24 не смогли перетянуть перевал около 3000м.. поэтому воевали там только Ми-8. А причём расстояния тут? От Грозного или Каспийска, до горных районов примерно столько же как от Душаанбе.. но обычно вертолёты работают с передовых площадок, на дальностых до 100км..


Фотографий я не делаю, но если найду, то сразу пошлю Вам или на форуме выложу.
Стреляют, и точность хуже, чем вперед, но при этом такая стрельба все равно очень эффективна. 2А42 избыточна для вертолетов, так что естественно из-за нее будет куча головной боли.
Я говорил о России. Не знаю, что говорили на МАКСе, но работающий радар на Ми-28Н обещали к концу 2007-го, при чем пока есть один экземпляр в полной комплектации.
О боях после 89-го года.
Высотные преимущества Ка-50 бесполезны из-за отсутсвия вторго члена экипажа. В Афганистане сейчас вообще запрещено летать с одним летчиком, например. А Ми-24 - корова с низкой высотностью, это хорошо известная проблема.
Разница в дальности - из-за размаха операций. "Апачи" перебрасывались из Кабула на 300 км, дозаправлялись на земле и летали на поддержку войск, чего в Чечне не бывает.

----------


## airwolf

> Стреляют, и точность хуже, чем вперед, но при этом такая стрельба все равно очень эффективна. 2А42 избыточна для вертолетов


Лучше избыточная,чем недостаточная!

----------


## airwolf

> Высотные преимущества Ка-50 бесполезны из-за отсутсвия вторго члена экипажа.


Ха-Ха-Ха!!! Как могут быть бесполезны высотные преимущества вертолёта???? Если это по сути единственный вертолёт который может работать в таких условиях!!! Или Вы опять не правильно выразились??? Наблюдается закономерность :?
Какая польза от вертолёта с двумя членами экипажа,если он даже не сможет подняться на заданную высоту,хотя они могут дойти туда пешком ведь один в поле(в горах) не воин,а вот два самое оно.

----------


## airwolf

> В Афганистане сейчас вообще запрещено летать с одним летчиком, например.


Кому??? Американцам???!!! И что значит с одним? Это получается,что штурману-стрелку оператору вертолёта Опачь запрещенно летать с одним лётчиком! Тоесть они спецмально двух лётчиков сажают? Ну наверно это в корне меняет качество боевого применения.

----------


## Viggen

1. Лозунг!!!!!!!!!!
2. Обыкновенно!!!!!!!!!!!
От вертолета с одним членом экипажа очень малая польза в горах!!! Так что лучше меньшая высотность, но два человека!!!
3. Всем вертолетчикам коалиции!!! Оба члена экипажа "Апача" летчики, один одновремeнно стрелок!!!

----------


## An-Z

> 1. Лозунг!!!!!!!!!!
> 2. Обыкновенно!!!!!!!!!!!
> От вертолета с одним членом экипажа очень малая польза в горах!!! Так что лучше меньшая высотность, но два человека!!!
> 3. Всем вертолетчикам коалиции!!! Оба члена экипажа "Апача" летчики, один одновремeнно стрелок!!!


 :lol: ржунимагу!
1. Ну наверно Вам виднее, и то что и эффективная дальность стрельбы у "апачевской" пушки в два раза меньше и снарядик имеет заряд ВВ раза в три меньше роли конечно не играет, ага. Все преимущества пулемётно-пушечной установки в носовой части вертолёта проявляются наиболее в условиях  ближнего воздушного боя между вертолётами. И как часто вертолёты ведут воздушный бой? Даже в Ирано-Иракской войне единичные случаи.. Представьте классическую дуэль Ка-50 с АН-64, только пушки..
2. смеялся.. кому лучше то? А почему по вашему один лётчик не эффективно действует в горах??
3. Знание предмета потрясающее.. расскажите, когда американцы и на каких вертолётах летали в одиночку??  чёт я Вас недопонял.. мож кто ещё в "Коалиции.." летал до этого в одиночку? Расскажите...

----------


## Sorm

Мдя.... че то до боли знакомое в этой перепалке.....
Был один такой же неуступчивый..... на кукурузниках летал ;-)

to An-Z
Как насчет статейки  :D

----------


## An-Z

:lol:  да это не перепалка вовсе.. просто общение, целью которого повышение уровня знаний.. всего делов то..  :Wink:  

Статья в "ворде" куда то пошхерилась, придётся сканить и распознавать журнальную... надеюсь сегодня отправить админу.. статья будет, вопрос времени..

----------


## Sorm

> да это не перепалка вовсе.. просто общение, целью которого повышение уровня знаний.. всего делов то..


Ну хорошо если так. ;-) 
Бум ждать ;-)

----------


## Евген

Д.Срибный 
...сознательно вышел за пределы допустимых ограничений по перегрузкам.
  А как определили, что именно сознательно?

А о каком серийном производстве Ми-28 можно говорить если ресурс редуктора менее 100 часов?
  Согласен. Может было бы и больше, не свяжись МВЗ с пермским редуктором, из которого масло хлестало уже на стенде. Ведь до пермского летали же с каким-то?

airwolf 
Как же достала!!!! Эта грызня!!!! Между МИ и КА!!! 
А в чём вы увидели грызню?

An-Z 
Из Вашей реплики мне стало понятно, что Вы знаете причину гибели Ларюшина и Воробьёва и судя по всему у вас она чисто техническая. А так как я знаю точно, что это не так, то и попросил вашу версию... 
   Скорее это не причина, а следствие. Перехлёст лопастей на нисходящей спирали. Говорили об этом лётчики, причём из разных организаций . Один из упр-я центра (Торжок), другой с ЛИКа Миля. Не доверять им у меня причин нет. Если не так, то мне будет интересно узнать вашу версию.

----------


## An-Z

хоть и не все вопросы ко мне лично, постараюсь ответить;
Сознательно  - наверно находясь в сознании и управляя вертолётом, хотя термин более чем  спорный и неоднозначный...

Насколько я помню с редуктором Ми-28 были вечные проблемы.. тем не менее за 20 лет его ресурс вырос почти на 100% и это вселяет сдержанный оптимизм..

Ну да, причина именно в следствии выполнении фигур пилотажа за пределами установленных ограничений... подробности можете прочесть в "Акте по результатам расследования катастрофы вертолёта Ка-50 №35.......35  17.06.98"  утверждённом начальником СБП ав.ВС РФ 07.09.98г. он правда секретный, но у Вас допуск должен быть.. там ни слова про какой либо отказ техники.. 
Когда Ми-8 рубят НВ хвостовую балку, не говорят, что техника подвела..

----------


## Евген

An-Z 
 ...у Вас допуск должен быть.. 
   К сожалению нет. При выборе: удовлетворение от работы или финансы, победило второе.

Когда Ми-8 рубят НВ хвостовую балку, не говорят, что техника подвела..
  Удар НВ по ХБ (при условии, что матчасть исправна) - это 100% вина лётчика.

----------


## airwolf

> От вертолета с одним членом экипажа очень малая польза в горах!!! Так что лучше меньшая высотность, но два человека!!!


Но она есть!!! Ведь Вы не будете оспаривать,что "слабая" огневая поддержка лучше чем вообще ни какой???!!!(или будете?) Ведь МИ-24 элементарно не дотянут до высот на которых летают КА-50,значит они не смогут оказать огневую поддержку! Представляю себе картину- высота 3500м,группа десанта ввязывается в бой и....просит огневой поддержки.Приходит пара МИ-24(условно) и ...просит "Ребятки вы бы с духами метров на 500 пониже спустились,а то мы не достаём" Либо Вы специально забрал опустили,либо действительно не понимаете,что пришедший на помощь КА-50 с "избыточной"  2А42 в корне изменит ход боя(а возможно и прекратит его вовсе по причине быстрой кончины духов),а не дотянувшие до высоты МИ-24 кусали бы в кровь губы слушая как погибает группа и мечтали бы о КА-50.Кстати juky-puky Вам не родственник?

----------


## Жора

> Кстати juky-puky Вам не родственник?


У меня тоже возникало подозрение, что это одно и то же лицо.

----------


## Sorm

> airwolf писал(а): 
> Кстати juky-puky Вам не родственник? 
> 
> 
> У меня тоже возникало подозрение, что это одно и то же лицо.


ДА ну juky-puky летал на кукурузнике. А это специалист по вертолетам  :D 
Наверно все жизнь на Ми летал  :lol:

----------


## airwolf

> airwolf писал(а): 
> Кстати juky-puky Вам не родственник? 
> 
> 
> У меня тоже возникало подозрение, что это одно и то же лицо.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ДА ну juky-puky летал на кукурузнике. А это специалист по вертолетам  :D 
> Наверно все жизнь на Ми летал  :lol:


Может быть!!! :twisted:  И наверное вторым пилотом!!! :twisted: Крутил пушкой,стрелял назад и т.д. 8)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Д.Срибный 
> ...сознательно вышел за пределы допустимых ограничений по перегрузкам.
>   А как определили, что именно сознательно?


Об этом пишет в своей книге "Испытание на прочность" Г.И.Кузнецов. Он был лично знаком с Борисов Воробьевым. И они обсуждали эту тему - полеты за гранью ограничений. Цитирую:

"При выполнении фигур пилотажа Воробьев использовал предельные возможности вертолета. Незначительная ошибка пилота в этом случае чревата непредсказуемыми последствиями...
Об этом я не преминул напомнить Воробьеву. Он выполняет маневры за пределами действующих ограничений, где предстоит еще проведение тщательных летных исследований... На это мне Борис ответил: "Надо уметь чувствовать задницей! Либо ты прирожденный пилотажник, либо тебе это просто не дано."

Вот это я и имею в виду, когда пишу - сознательно. Он знал, что летает за пределами ограничений, он сознательно шел на это.

Я не в коем случае не хочу бросить тень на отличного летчика и прекрасного человека. Но нельзя обвинять в его гибели отличную машину. Тут вспоминается аналогия с гибелью Чкалова и судьбой И-180. Кто знает, как бы повернулись первые дни войны, если бы И-180 успели довести до серии... Но, увы...

----------


## Viggen

Вы прекрасно продемонстрировали свою ограниченность и невоспитанность, опустившись до обсуждения моей компетентности. В связи с этим, всякий разговор с Вами бесполезен, так как только стимулирует Ваше неуважительное поведение.

----------


## Viggen

> мож кто ещё в "Коалиции.." летал до этого в одиночку? Расскажите...


Объясните пожалуйста, подробно, почему вы слово коалиция взяли в кавычки.

----------


## airwolf

> Вы прекрасно продемонстрировали свою ограниченность и невоспитанность, опустившись до обсуждения моей компетентности. В связи с этим, всякий разговор с Вами бесполезен, так как только стимулирует Ваше неуважительное поведение.


Оригинальный способ ухода от ответа-тем более когда его(ответа) нет!
P.S. Ну хотябы отпишите слезли ли Вы с бронепоезда?!
Потому как,ни одного внятного ответа Вы не дали,только юлили,изворачивались,не так выражались,не отвечали на вопрос при этом задавая встречный и переводили тему в другое русло продолжая гнуть свою линию.Да я обсуждал вашу компетентность- в связи с подозрением на Вашу НЕкомпетентность(кстати таковых подозрений не осталось)В связи с этим, всякий разговор с Вами бесполезен, так как не получу внятных ответов.
P.S.Простите за невоспитанность  :roll:

----------


## Viggen

Я от ответа не уходил, и готов дальше с Вами дискутировать, если Вы поменяете манеру поведения. Но, судя по Вашему ответу, Вы не способны корректно вести дикуссию а также считаете, что я некомпетентен. В связи с чем пока основы для какого-либа разговора с Вами нет.

----------


## airwolf

> Я от ответа не уходил, и готов дальше с Вами дискутировать, если Вы поменяете манеру поведения. Но, судя по Вашему ответу, Вы не способны корректно вести дикуссию а также считаете, что я некомпетентен. В связи с чем пока основы для какого-либа разговора с Вами нет.


Ну чтож?! На том и поришим.Я для себя уже все выводы сделал  8) 
Так,что Вы правы в дальнейшей дискусии смысла нет.


Броня крепка и танки наши быстры(это так,из песни) :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Viggen

> Ну чтож?! На том и поришим.Я для себя уже все выводы сделал  8) 
> Так,что Вы правы в дальнейшей дискусии смысла нет.
> Броня крепка и танки наши быстры(это так,из песни) :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


Замечу лишь, что выводы я уже по Вашим восклицательным знакам сделал, оставaлось только проверить экспериментально. Жаль, дискуссия была довольно интересной.

----------


## Sorm

> Жаль, дискуссия была довольно интересной.


В этом я с вами полностью согласен. В некоторых случаях - поучительной.
Может давайте сделаем ветку по сравнительной оценки Ка и Ми.
Хотя сдесь и говорилось, что такая оценка делалась неоднократно... Соберем в одном месте всю инфу.... ;-)

----------


## An-Z

> Сообщение от An-Z
> 
> мож кто ещё в "Коалиции.." летал до этого в одиночку? Расскажите...
> 
> 
> Объясните пожалуйста, подробно, почему вы слово коалиция взяли в кавычки.


Это характеризует моё отношение к "Коалиции.." не более того.. Вы бы по теме отвечали и следили за формулировками, никто бы в Вашей компетентности не сомневался бы..

----------


## An-Z

> .....Может давайте сделаем ветку по сравнительной оценки Ка и Ми.
> Хотя сдесь и говорилось, что такая оценка делалась неоднократно... Соберем в одном месте всю инфу.... ;-)


А давайте! Начните, я поддержу.. может что и получится любопытное..
Вот кто знает общее количество построенных вертолётов семейства Ми-28/28Н? Их общий налёт? По семейству Ка-50/52 у меня такие цифры есть, построено более 20 машин (но менее 30:), общий налёт превысил в том году 6000 часов

----------


## timsz

Тут совсем недавно в aviaport.ru проходила новость (к сожалению, уже не смог ее найти), что по опыту Ирака Апачи не защищены от простого оружия: стрелкового и гранатометов.

Понятно, что от гранатометов вряд ли что защитит, но Ка-50 вроде как ДШК держит?

----------


## Viggen

> Это характеризует моё отношение к "Коалиции.." не более того.. Вы бы по теме отвечали и следили за формулировками, никто бы в Вашей компетентности не сомневался бы..


Мое отношение к Вам такое же, как Ваше отношение к коалиции, так что разговаривать нам не о чем.




> Тут совсем недавно в aviaport.ru проходила новость (к сожалению, уже не смог ее найти), что по опыту Ирака Апачи не защищены от простого оружия: стрелкового и гранатометов.
> Понятно, что от гранатометов вряд ли что защитит, но Ка-50 вроде как ДШК держит?


Это пресса обнаружила, что вертолеты можно сбивать из РПГ и АК. Ка-50 естественно тоже можно сбить таким оружием, как и любой другой вертолет. Все зависит от количества и качества попаданий. Пули ДШК и осколки 23 мм снарядов "держит" броня Ка-50, а небронированные части конструкции вполне могут быть повреждены из автомата.

----------


## An-Z

> мое отношение к Вам такое же, как Ваше отношение к коалиции, так что разговаривать нам не о чем.


 :lol: и то верно...

----------


## Евген

Д.Срибный 
 "Он выполняет маневры за пределами действующих ограничений, ... "
В отдельных случаях допускался сознательный выход, но мы с вами говорим про конкретный полёт. Вы пишите, что: "Воробьев погиб потому что сознательно вышел за пределы допустимых ограничений по перегрузкам." Согласитесь, ну нет прибора, который  регистрирует сознательный или не сознательный выход за пределы.

На это мне Борис ответил: "Надо уметь чувствовать задницей!..."
Да, это великий "прибор" (я серьёзно), но он может подсказать только тогда, когда ему знакомы ощущения при выполнении того или иного элемента полёта, или фигуры пилотажа. Поверьте мне, ощущения при крене 30 и 60 град. совершенно разные.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Д.Срибный 
>  "Он выполняет маневры за пределами действующих ограничений, ... "
> В отдельных случаях допускался сознательный выход, но мы с вами говорим про конкретный полёт. Вы пишите, что: "Воробьев погиб потому что сознательно вышел за пределы допустимых ограничений по перегрузкам." Согласитесь, ну нет прибора, который  регистрирует сознательный или не сознательный выход за пределы.


А я и не собираюсь спорить, что есть такй прибор. Я всего лишь пытаюсь сказать, что катастрофе предшествовал выход на запредельные режимы полета. Что летчик постоянно летал за гранью ограничений и сознательно шел на риск. Я понимаю летчика, это наверное в крови у каждого испытателя - желание заглянуть за грань, раздвинуть пределы возможностей.

Таким образом, в катастрофе нет вины конструкции машины.
Любая машина, любой схемы и любой конструкции, если вывести ее на запредельные режимы может сорваться.
Между тем, на Ка-50 даже в пределах ограничений можно выполнять такие фигуры пилотажа, которые не доступны вертолету "нормальной" схемы.

----------


## Евген

Д.Срибный 
 Ну вот и ладненько. До связи. Пора на работу.

----------

